# chevy plow trucks



## coral

you either love them or hate them, but we all know that every one has owned one, so lets see some of those trucks


----------



## JohnnyU

This truck has since been retired:


----------



## Mark13

Here is my 98.


----------



## erkoehler

Mark, if you were buying a truck would you consider a 1500 again or for sure upgrade to 2500?


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;596214 said:


> Mark, if you were buying a truck would you consider a 1500 again or for sure upgrade to 2500?


I over work my poor 1500 to much. I wish I got a 2500 or 3500srw. I never intended to plow with it or carry so much stuff with me though. With my gvwr of 6200 I'm allowed 350lbs of payload right now before I'm over it. My trucks a little porker. Or as B&B said, its this smilie : :crying:

I can't complain though, its held up well. Daily driver, I've put 33.5k on it in 2.5 years. I plow commercially with a 7.6ft unimount with wings (9.7ft), usually am quite a bit over my gvwr, usually at least 1k over. And I'll try to tow just about anything, tomarrow might be a 10-11k bobcat and trailer combo.

Here is my truck with the plow and wings. 








It now has a steel edge on the plow but still the poly on the wings.


----------



## erkoehler

Haven't seen many Chevy 3500 SRW.....do they make one?

I really like this Ford F350 srw, and am strongly considering purchasing this one. Wish it was diesel, but the v10 gas only has 52k on it.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;596223 said:


> Haven't seen many Chevy 3500 SRW.....do they make one?


Ya, they made them. Not to many of them around though.

I've been driving a 2002 ford f250, ec/lb 4x4 with the 5.4 triton a lot lately. Its got 84k on it and had a pretty rough life and I pulled a 10-11k trailer combo ontop of the 8-9k of the truck (lotta junk and full toolboxes) from the far side of algonquin up and down the hills to woodstock then all over woodstock today. It wasn't quick but it did it fine. No trailer brakes was kinda interesting though. I might pull with my truck tomarrow since I have a brake controller so the hills in algonquin might not be such an exciting ride.

Edit, Chicago Mastercraft. Is that across from Prairie Isle golf course?


----------



## erkoehler

Yes, we just bought that building.......Want to buy a boat? I'll throw in a free ATV w/ plow!


We have a 2005 F250 as one of our shop trucks w/ the smaller v8 and it does ok. Will tow anything we throw at it, but don't pull out in to traffic without a LARGE space to pick up speed.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;596227 said:


> Yes, we just bought that building.......Want to buy a boat? I'll throw in a free ATV w/ plow!
> 
> We have a 2005 F250 as one of our shop trucks w/ the smaller v8 and it does ok. Will tow anything we throw at it, but don't pull out in to traffic without a LARGE space to pick up speed.


Our friends have a prostar 197, but why buy a boat if I can use thiers? lol

I just went past there a few days ago and saw the boats. I played golf at prairie isle for 10 years or so.

I have to do the same with that ford I'm driving. It takes a while to pick up speed and I'm glad I'm not paying the fuel bill, towing the bobcat 5-7mpg seems to be the normal. To much stop and go and hills by algonquin.


----------



## erkoehler

Is the 197 local? Whats the last name? Wonder if we service it..........


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;596230 said:


> Is the 197 local? Whats the last name? Wonder if we service it..........


It lives mostly up in Land O Lakes, Wi. It's been back here to woodstock only 2 or 3 times but never serviced around here I don't think. It's at their vacation home up there.

Edit, I take it you havn't been here for 10 days or whatever the limit is for pm's?


----------



## erkoehler

Don't know what the deal is with PM's........eventually I am told I will be allowed the gift of the PM.




We have a place in St. Germain, Wi. Simply awesome up there! Makes me want to take a long weekend and go north!!!!


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;596233 said:


> Don't know what the deal is with PM's........eventually I am told I will be allowed the gift of the PM.
> 
> We have a place in St. Germain, Wi. Simply awesome up there! Makes me want to take a long weekend and go north!!!!


They have an island house up in Land O Lakes, equipt with all the toys for both snow and water. Northern, Wi is great, I love going up there. And around here they have some aviation related toys and a bunch of atvs. We all ride a few times a week together in the summer. They are great people and like thier toys, now if they would just buy a work truck with more motor then a 5.4. to move 20k lbs+ of truck and trailer.


----------



## Alaska Boss

erkoehler;596223 said:


> Haven't seen many Chevy 3500 SRW.....do they make one?


Here's one,....


----------



## Detroitdan

Alaska Boss;596237 said:


> Here's one,....


Jesus H., that's a lot of plow, even for a Chevy! Any idea what all that weighs?

Is that your place? Man, I'm jealous, it's beautiful. Wish I could live in a log home in God's Country.


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher

My friend has a 3500 SRW 6.5 Diesel  Reg cab long bed. He loves that truck with a 8' Fisher Minute Mount


----------



## DareDog

Chevy plow trucks Rule!!

my dad has a 96 with 7.5 Old style Fisher on it. first time last year the truck had plow in it, worked really good.


----------



## Alaska Boss

Detroitdan;596272 said:


> Jesus H., that's a lot of plow, even for a Chevy! Any idea what all that weighs?
> 
> Is that your place? Man, I'm jealous, it's beautiful. Wish I could live in a log home in God's Country.


The Boss 9.2 V-blade with wings weighs just over 1000 lbs, and is 11' wide. (I never drive down the highway w/wings on, unless it's just from house to house right next to each other).

Yeah, that's my place,... it's not big, but very warm & functional. I cut all the logs and built it myself from scratch,... all the logs cost me a total of $20 (BLM permit). I spent more than that on chainsaw gas,... :salute:


----------



## samjr

*heres my 04*

this is my 04 2500HD with 8.5 Fisher EZ-V


----------



## samjr

samjr;596346 said:


> this is my 04 2500HD with 8.5 Fisher EZ-V


with plow sorry lol


----------



## wilderXJ

*my chevy*

my old '94 K2500, pic from last year outside the shop.


----------



## William B.

My old 01.


----------



## William B.

Last year 04 Duramax


















Month ago


----------



## scitown

erkoehler;596223 said:


> Haven't seen many Chevy 3500 SRW.....do they make one?
> 
> I really like this Ford F350 srw, and am strongly considering purchasing this one. Wish it was diesel, but the v10 gas only has 52k on it.


I have a 2000 chevy 3500 srw. Old body style for the year. Wish I waited and found one with the 6.0L. I will take pics this week, I feel like I owe some to the board.


----------



## scitown

Alaska Boss;596237 said:


> Here's one,....


Is that the 6.5? If not how the hell does the 5.7 push that plow? That must carry a few tons of snow...


----------



## deere615

Nice chevys everyonewesport Alaskaboss, that is a really nice house


----------



## Alaska Boss

scitown;596473 said:


> Is that the 6.5? If not how the hell does the 5.7 push that plow? That must carry a few tons of snow...


Nope,.. it just has the 5.7 in it,.. and power is not even a slight issue,... I have headers & a true dual exhaust on it, so it has a little more snort than what it did,.. but more power would do me no good at all,... when I have a load I can't push, I'm spinning out, even chained up. Big plows like this aren't a big advantage with heavy snow dumps,... because you can only bite off as much as you can chew. It's the 3" - 6" snowfalls that a big plow really shines,.. where you can take a full-width bite on each pass,... that's when you can cut your time way down. IMO, more power is needed to plow faster, but that would just tear stuff up and break things more, and probably get worse mileage. Just my 2¢.


----------



## tom_mccauley

They are old but they still plow and are both the Chebbys I own.


----------



## bigearl

erkoehler;596223 said:


> Haven't seen many Chevy 3500 SRW.....do they make one?
> 
> mine is an 06 3500 srw


----------



## bribrius

erkoehler;596223 said:


> Haven't seen many Chevy 3500 SRW.....do they make one?
> 
> mine is an 06 3500]


wow earl. the side of your truck must catch some attention.
Is that your big wheel too?

j/k


----------



## tom_mccauley

bribrius;596600 said:


> wow earl. the side of your truck must catch some attention.
> Is that your big wheel too?
> 
> j/k


Yea, it's even got a 14" push box!!!!!payuppayup


----------



## bigearl

bribrius;596600 said:


> wow earl. the side of your truck must catch some attention.
> Is that your big wheel too?
> 
> j/k


Yeah doesnt everyone have a big wheel?


----------



## tom_mccauley

bigearl;596608 said:


> Yeah doesnt everyone have a big wheel?


I did once, It was powered by "chevrolegs" of course!!!
View attachment 42238


----------



## tom_mccauley

this is what I ran in my MOPAR days
View attachment 42239


----------



## bribrius

bigearl;596608 said:


> Yeah doesnt everyone have a big wheel?


they took mine away. o.u.i.


----------



## tom_mccauley

bribrius;596666 said:


> they took mine away. O.u.i.


kool aide?


----------



## tom_mccauley

I got nailed with root beer!


----------



## coral

big earl , nice truck, i have the same chevy, i have been looking into dump inserts, do you like yours?


----------



## JD Dave

Here's my 98 I've owned since new.


----------



## kitn1mcc

my friends 94 blazer with hydraulic min mount

















this is the my other friends 05 that has a fisher V


----------



## kitn1mcc




----------



## bigearl

coral;596707 said:


> big earl , nice truck, i have the same chevy, i have been looking into dump inserts, do you like yours?


Coral I love the insert but if I was to do it again it would be stainless


----------



## Mark13

Got another of my truck yesterday hard at work. Got to put it here since I can't add it to my original post.


----------



## farmerkev

JD Dave;596713 said:


> Here's my 98 I've owned since new.


Ill admitt it right now, if that truck goes missing, I have it! Thats might be my new favorite on the site.


----------



## Snowbrdr360

Heres mine, 2006 2500HD Duramax


----------



## Snowbrdr360

couple more










and of course my new vbox


----------



## bharry20

here i my 91 1500, and the 86 K5 blazer I picked up about a week ago. the pick up runs with a 8 1/2 ft. western, no plow yet for the blazer. it has a western setup on the front just no blade, but it will be up and runnig before the snow files.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Heres mine again for those who havent seen it.


----------



## cet

Here is mine, heading for home for the last time pulling the owners JCB.

My 2007 pulling my 325 Deere


----------



## Detroitdan

here's a couple of mine, my old 79 and my current truck, the 97 in my sig. No pics of the 79 in winter mode. ran little tires and less lift, and a 1973 8 foot conventional Fisher. Actually got more compliments on the truck when it had steel wheels and hubcaps with 265s. Was a nice clean totally restored truck. 97 now has a 3 inch bodylift to get it up off the tires a little bit.


----------



## CAT 245ME

DetroitDan you should have kept your old 79 K20, have you ever seen it since you let her go?


----------



## Detroitdan

I saw it a couple years later, was getting rusty and the guy had overloaded the bed with cement, the bodylift blocks punched through the bed floor. That truck had a built 350 with 3:73s, was a dog compared to the next one, an 81 with 4:10s, a locker and a stock 305. So, IMO horsepower is no match for correct gearing. I thought I saw my old 81 the other day, I'd love to think it's still on the road. It wasn't quite as nice as the white one that was a frame-off resto/rebuild, but that truck had a lot of heart and never let me down.
I'd like to build another 73-87 style truck, but I can't make up my mind. I don't want a regular cab because I have kids, a crewcab 1 ton dually is ******** for plowing. A Suburban won't carry a sander or dump run trash. The motors are a question also. The smallblocks are like trailer park girls, they love the abuse and come back for more. (OMG, was that inappropriate?) But a smallblock would struggle to move my camper. 454s are powerhouses but thirsty and in my experience won't take the heat of plowing. I could deal with it if I built it for super cooling, but I'm leery because everyone I know cracked heads and manifolds when plowing. The 6.2 doesn't interest me much, but a swapped in 6.5 would be cool. But that would be too big of a project. And redundant as heck because I already have a 1 ton outfitted with a plow and sander, and HD driveline.
Doesn't keep me from daydreaming though. One of my latest fantasies involves a 66 longbed sitting on an 82 K20 frame. Needs mucho bodywork though, and I can't even afford to buy the truck right now, let alone fix it up.


----------



## tls22

Here is mine......



Hey Look its lawn day!



Alll clean



Waiting for snow!


----------



## tls22

My Dads 04 durmax diesal on the left!


----------



## coral

bigearl;596918 said:


> Coral I love the insert but if I was to do it again it would be stainless


Why would you go stainless, rust up pretty easy? i see some aluminum inserts but worry about their strength, we have currently a 8' by 16' dump trailer we use all the time, haul the skidsteer with, but i have had my eye on an insert for a while.


----------



## bigearl

Coral I would go stainless just cause of the rust.


----------



## Strictly Snow

This one is soon to be outfitted for the snow fleet. I also have some in another thread ( http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41791 ) and two more i have not gotten pics of yet(one i just purchased and have not picked up yet a 1997 GMC 3500 SRW)


----------



## BigLou80

My 02 all ready for a snow storm that ended up being ice


From trucks


From trucks


----------



## ServiceOnSite

see now i gotta go and take new pics so that i can out them up here. wont let me up load them cause there on a different post


----------



## metrolawncare

the 06










the 07










I have an 08 that's identical to the 07, but I don't have the pic right now.

Here are the plows....


----------



## Mark13

Man, your chevy and western dealer must love you. I bet you get christmas cards from them.


----------



## tls22

Mark13;599232 said:


> Man, your chevy and western dealer must love you. I bet you get christmas cards from them.


I agree nice set-up....love the chevys and the v-plows!


----------



## highlander316

yea beautiful! I want those wheels on my GMC, I have the stock painted ones right now.


----------



## chs1993

Mark13;599232 said:


> Man, your chevy and western dealer must love you. I bet you get christmas cards from them.


Yeah you aren't kinding! they should get turkeys to for thanksgiving


----------



## mkwl

*Here's my '03 GMC Sierra 2500HD*

Here's a pic of my '03 GMC Sierra 2500HD 4x4- 6.0L V8, 4L85E auto trans, G80 rear, with '04 Fisher MMII 8'HD plow:

BTW- I LOVE my Truck!wesport


----------



## 06HD BOSS

mkwl;599423 said:


> Here's a pic of my '03 GMC Sierra 2500HD 4x4- 6.0L V8, 4L85E auto trans, G80 rear, with '04 Fisher MMII 8'HD plow:
> 
> BTW- I LOVE my Truck!wesport


BTW: i love your truck too!


----------



## ChevKid03

Hey MLC, what kind of tires and what size are they on your 06? They look AWESOME!


----------



## mkwl

06HD BOSS;599425 said:


> BTW: i love your truck too!


Thanks man! I appreciate that!


----------



## nickv13412

06HD BOSS;599425 said:


> BTW: i love your truck too!


I'll second that, I love that era of GMC, classy looking truck Matt


----------



## Donny O.

bought this truck in april and jsut had the plow put on last week. 2000 Silverado 2500(non HD), 6.0L, xcab, shortbox....and a 7'6" Boss Super Duty. really wanted a 8' plow but i couldn't beat the price for this one. it's used but looks new. never had a boss before but looks to be a nice plow. will know when the snow flies and i cant wait!!!!! here is a picture of right after i picked it up. more pics here. http://rides.webshots.com/album/563431873qnwEtw

and it was field trip day at the old folks home. not really the guy in blue is my Dad(80yrs old) and the other guy is our next door neighbor(83yrs old)


----------



## gluggo

*My truck in Alaska*

Here is my truck its a 2008 with a new western 7-1/2' poly plow.


----------



## William B.

Damn there are some nice trucks on here. The black Chevys with V's are a nice setup!


----------



## fordmstng66

My 07 will have my unimount on it as soon as i finish replacing parts, and adding wiring to the truck.


----------



## metrolawncare

ChevKid03;599427 said:


> Hey MLC, what kind of tires and what size are they on your 06? They look AWESOME!


Those are General Grabbers.(285s) I thought I'd give them a shot cause I picked them up for around $105 a tire, but I like the BFGs much more.


----------



## stunter2boy79

Alaska Boss;596342 said:


> The Boss 9.2 V-blade with wings weighs just over 1000 lbs, and is 11' wide. (I never drive down the highway w/wings on, unless it's just from house to house right next to each other).
> 
> Yeah, that's my place,... it's not big, but very warm & functional. I cut all the logs and built it myself from scratch,... all the logs cost me a total of $20 (BLM permit). I spent more than that on chainsaw gas,... :salute:


aww man nice place you have there. what kind of logs are those? my dad plans on building a log home on his land.


----------



## wilderXJ

*another*

current pic with new summer goodies... body lift, tires, and back rack (can't see it but got a new rear bumper too)


----------



## bribrius

it works.......


----------



## Mark13

wilderXJ;600060 said:


> current pic with new summer goodies... body lift, tires, and back rack (can't see it but got a new rear bumper too)


Nice obs man!.

(would you guys with the sweet obs rc/lb 25/3500srw trucks quit posting pictures, your making me jealous!)


----------



## wilderXJ

*thanx*



Mark13;600150 said:


> Nice obs man!.
> 
> (would you guys with the sweet obs rc/lb 25/3500srw trucks quit posting pictures, your making me jealous!)


Thanks l love my K2500 ('94), got her 4 years ago w/ 112k, got 154k today, works like a tank


----------



## tgh117

Here is a pic of my 77. Although the plow is for sale and the truck is in for a frame off restoration at the moment, it still will look similar when done. First pic is the old meyer setup, and then the new to me western I bought last year.


----------



## ChevKid03

Here's mine... I need to get some with the plow on after I dig it out from the backyard.


----------



## chs1993

Heys mine have to get a plow put on before winter


----------



## mkwl

ChevKid03;600267 said:


> Here's mine... I need to get some with the plow on after I dig it out from the backyard.


Do you have 285's or 265's on that truck- how do those tires do in snow/ice?


----------



## deere615

Well since there is a compition between the ford/chevy thread, figured I would post mine. Sorry about the camera phone quality. Just washed it inside and out this weekend. No plow yet:crying: still working on it


----------



## coral

wilderXJ;600060 said:


> current pic with new summer goodies... body lift, tires, and back rack (can't see it but got a new rear bumper too)


love the red truck, looks nice with the newer style stock rims... nice truck


----------



## carl b

just want to add mine . its not nice but it gets the job done with 220 k same drive train


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

deere615;600346 said:


> Well since there is a compition between the ford/chevy thread, figured I would post mine.


I dont know what your talking about


----------



## ChevKid03

mkwl;600339 said:


> Do you have 285's or 265's on that truck- how do those tires do in snow/ice?


They are 285's. Honnestly, I can't tell you they do better or worse than any other tire that has ever been on my truck. All I know is that they were buy 3 get one free at Pep Boys, I paid a total of $415 for all 4 tires and they look like they are wearing perfectly.I used them last year in the snow and ice with no issues. with my wallet as empty as it is, I was just looking for the best looks for the best price. :salute:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I didnt notice they were the pep boy tires? how are they? do they sing going down the road? I was going to buy them when they had the sale.


----------



## ChevKid03

They actually aren't bad at all.... a LITTLE road noise but nothing that turning the radio up a little bit hasn't been able to fix. They work great and will probably last another year or two the way they are wearing now. I would get them again.


----------



## ABES

wilderXJ;600060 said:


> current pic with new summer goodies... body lift, tires, and back rack (can't see it but got a new rear bumper too)


I like the truck man. Mine is very similar (obs rc/lb 3" body lift nbs wheels). What size tires 285?


----------



## Detroitdan

wilderXJ;600060 said:


> current pic with new summer goodies... body lift, tires, and back rack (can't see it but got a new rear bumper too)


Same here, I love how those wheels look on the obs trucks, I've seen them on a 2500 Suburban and they looked awesome too.
I also have an obs with a 3 inch body lift, but it doesn't look as tall as yours. I like how your truck sits in the first pic, with the plow raised the front end still looks nice and tall. I've got 33s but with all the weight of the diesel and worn out rear leafs it sits just a tad lower. Waiting for the money to do rear airbags and front Timbrens. Maybe a set of re-indexed torsion bar keys.
Sweet truck!


----------



## Detroitdan

Detroitdan;597142 said:


> I'd like to build another 73-87 style truck, but I can't make up my mind. I don't want a regular cab because I have kids, a crewcab 1 ton dually is ******** for plowing. A Suburban won't carry a sander or dump run trash. The motors are a question also. The smallblocks are like trailer park girls, they love the abuse and come back for more. (OMG, was that inappropriate?) But a smallblock would struggle to move my camper. 454s are powerhouses but thirsty and in my experience won't take the heat of plowing. I could deal with it if I built it for super cooling, but I'm leery because everyone I know cracked heads and manifolds when plowing... redundant as heck because I already have a 1 ton outfitted with a plow and sander, and HD driveline.


I just found an 88 GMC K35 crewcab dually 4wd, looks beautiful and is priced so low it is killing me not to buy it, but I have no money whatsoever right at the moment.

Of course, it would be redundant to have a second tow rig, and for plowing it would suck, and the big backseat would be great for the kids, but I don't think I could get in and out of the parking lot when I pick them up from kindergarten. Barely can do it with my 97 1 ton extended cab. But I want it anyway!


----------



## carl b

Detroitdan;600994 said:


> I just found an 88 GMC K35 crewcab dually 4wd, looks beautiful and is priced so low it is killing me not to buy it, but I have no money whatsoever right at the moment.
> 
> Of course, it would be redundant to have a second tow rig, and for plowing it would suck, and the big backseat would be great for the kids, but I don't think I could get in and out of the parking lot when I pick them up from kindergarten. Barely can do it with my 97 1 ton extended cab. But I want it anyway!


glad to hear i'm not the only one that picks their kids up . & can't get out of the parking lot .


----------



## wilderXJ

ABES;600587 said:


> I like the truck man. Mine is very similar (obs rc/lb 3" body lift nbs wheels). What size tires 285?


Firestone Destination M/T, 285s


----------



## yardsmith

heres my old faithful- shes been retired but had lots of fun (& frustration) with my Sylvia 
also a pic after I buried a car-that was fun


----------



## lieutlamson

Here was my 2005 2500hd LLY/Allison with a 9' X blade. It was a great truck and never has any problems in the 50K miles I had it.


----------



## deere615

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;600442 said:


> I dont know what your talking about


lol


----------



## Novadiecast

I think GMC falls under this also. So here is mine....and TTT for GM.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

lieutlamson;601155 said:


> Here was my 2005 2500hd LLY/Allison with a 9' X blade. It was a great truck and never has any problems in the 50K miles I had it.


very nice. dont see many regular cabs around here. why'd you get rid of it?

Novadiecast- that truck holds that heavy blade good. did you add timbrens or anything?


----------



## highlander316

lieutlamson;601155 said:


> Here was my 2005 2500hd LLY/Allison with a 9' X blade. It was a great truck and never has any problems in the 50K miles I had it.


i agree, beautiful truck!


----------



## sno commander

wilderXJ;601065 said:


> Firestone Destination M/T, 285s


wilder how do you like those destination mt's, im thinking about buying a set for my truck.


----------



## deere615

lieutlamson;601155 said:


> Here was my 2005 2500hd LLY/Allison with a 9' X blade. It was a great truck and never has any problems in the 50K miles I had it.


That is a beuatiful truck!


----------



## lieutlamson

Thanks for the compliments on the truck. It was the first chevy truck I bought and I got a lot of grief from my friends who knew I was a die hard ford owner. I ended up selling the truck so I could get an extended cab pre-emissions (LBZ) truck. I do miss that truck, as it was a great running truck and nice looking.


----------



## Novadiecast

06HD BOSS;602806 said:


> very nice. dont see many regular cabs around here. why'd you get rid of it?
> 
> Novadiecast- that truck holds that heavy blade good. did you add timbrens or anything?


No Timbrens, just 8 turns on the Torsion bars and 600 pounds of ballast. I turn the bars back down for the summer.


----------



## gwnorth23

My GM SUV count?


----------



## ExecutiveLawns

Here are 2 of mine, one is a '07 2500HD ext cab and the other is a "08 3500HD reg cab SRW both are the 6.0L. I have a 2008 chevy 1500 crew cab that has yet to have a plow on it. Maybe here in the next week or two ill get around to it before i go to the GIE.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

nice trucks were tied


----------



## scitown

ExecutiveLawns;603617 said:


> Here are 2 of mine, one is a '07 2500HD ext cab and the other is a "08 3500HD reg cab SRW both are the 6.0L. I have a 2008 chevy 1500 crew cab that has yet to have a plow on it. Maybe here in the next week or two ill get around to it before i go to the GIE.


Nice trucks! Whats the GVW on the 08 SRW 3500'S?


----------



## tls22

ExecutiveLawns;603617 said:


> Here are 2 of mine, one is a '07 2500HD ext cab and the other is a "08 3500HD reg cab SRW both are the 6.0L. I have a 2008 chevy 1500 crew cab that has yet to have a plow on it. Maybe here in the next week or two ill get around to it before i go to the GIE.


Very nice trucks! Did you do any front end work?


----------



## lawnmasters2006

ChevKid03;600468 said:


> They are 285's. Honnestly, I can't tell you they do better or worse than any other tire that has ever been on my truck. All I know is that they were buy 3 get one free at Pep Boys, I paid a total of $415 for all 4 tires and they look like they are wearing perfectly.I used them last year in the snow and ice with no issues. with my wallet as empty as it is, I was just looking for the best looks for the best price. :salute:


i love those tires..all my trucks have them..they wear good too..an not to load on the road


----------



## deere615

How are the dakota deffinity A/T his are H/T right? I am looking at getting the A/T


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i have a couple also my gmc is my retired work truck. and the van really belongs on here as it will pull stuff the p/u couldnt and its awd so i could put a plow on it, but i just bought a baby jimmy for that? the van has a winter mode and a summer mode also


----------



## IPLOWSNO

here she is in summer mode? she's a real work truck. i assure you.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

IPLOWSNO;605662 said:


> here she is in summer mode? she's a real work truck. i assure you.


I love the graphics on the side of it.


----------



## wilderXJ

*tire*



sno commander;602881 said:


> wilder how do you like those destination mt's, im thinking about buying a set for my truck.


sorry for the late response, been out of town for the weekend.... 
Love the tires, dry/wet/mud has been great, haven't had 'em in snow yet, from what reviews i read they should do good. A little noise at highway speeds, but it is a M/T tire, what do you expect, and i kinda like that too ussmileyflag

Overall no problems so far


----------



## wilderXJ

Detroitdan;600989 said:


> Same here, I love how those wheels look on the obs trucks, I've seen them on a 2500 Suburban and they looked awesome too.
> I also have an obs with a 3 inch body lift, but it doesn't look as tall as yours. I like how your truck sits in the first pic, with the plow raised the front end still looks nice and tall. I've got 33s but with all the weight of the diesel and worn out rear leafs it sits just a tad lower. Waiting for the money to do rear airbags and front Timbrens. Maybe a set of re-indexed torsion bar keys.
> Sweet truck!


Thanx for the complements, i think about a new trunk every now and then, but i Love my OBS, classic look. 
Torssions bars @ factory setting, and i run about 500Lbs ballats at the gate, seems to keep the truck level w/ plow up and rear tires down


----------



## IPLOWSNO

thanks eat my tail pipes


----------



## scitown

2000 3500 srw


----------



## dj89

How would a 95 chevy 1500 4x4 short box plow with a 7.5 fisher.... down the road put wings on it.... Im looking at the truck... this year i would get it and a plow. and as stuff breaks i would get a soild front axle better, bigger trans... etc It will be my fun and off roader during the summer....


----------



## Mark13

dj89;608708 said:


> How would a 95 chevy 1500 4x4 short box plow with a 7.5 fisher.... down the road put wings on it.... Im looking at the truck... this year i would get it and a plow. and as stuff breaks i would get a soild front axle better, bigger trans... etc It will be my fun and off roader during the summer....


What?

Btw, this is the picture section. There's a chevy section or whatever farther down.


----------



## DareDog

dj89;608708 said:


> How would a 95 chevy 1500 4x4 short box plow with a 7.5 fisher.... down the road put wings on it.... Im looking at the truck... this year i would get it and a plow. and as stuff breaks i would get a soild front axle better, bigger trans... etc It will be my fun and off roader during the summer....


got a 96 here with 7.5 old speed cast..worked great last year as a plow truck, was the 1st year as a plow truck.


----------



## Duncan90si

Here are a few pics of my 2WD flatbed dump. I'll have to take a couple recent underhood pics and post them. Its definately not you typical dump truck motor. 

























Here are a couple of old pics of my SRW 3500 with a mildly built 454.


----------



## mkwl

Snowbrdr360;597001 said:


> couple more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course my new vbox


What tires are you running for plowing?


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;609787 said:


> Here are a few pics of my 2WD flatbed dump. I'll have to take a couple recent underhood pics and post them. Its definately not you typical dump truck motor.
> 
> Here are a couple of old pics of my SRW 3500 with a mildly built 454.


looking good, How was business for you up there this summer?


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Duncan90si;609787 said:


> Here are a few pics of my 2WD flatbed dump. I'll have to take a couple recent underhood pics and post them. Its definately not you typical dump truck motor.


Yea....please tell the story of what's under the hood of that dump truck 

Really lilke your SRW as well....always wished my truck had the 454 in it, sure would be fun!


----------



## highlander316

i got hide-a-ways in the lights. Picking up a Western 1000 w/ swing away soon. I just got towing mirrors on this truck.










here's both my trucks in summer mode:


----------



## Snowbrdr360

mkwl;610422 said:
 

> What tires are you running for plowing?


BFG all terrains, 285's

summer rims and tires are still on in the salter photo and i think those were still my stock tires in the plowing pics


----------



## Duncan90si

deere615;610661 said:


> looking good, How was business for you up there this summer?


Not too shabby, fairly busy all year so far. I'm now really busy with leaf removal.



mcwlandscaping;610676 said:


> Yea....please tell the story of what's under the hood of that dump truck
> 
> Really lilke your SRW as well....always wished my truck had the 454 in it, sure would be fun!


The built small block in my dump would stomp my big block in my pick up. Here are a few pics of the motor under the hood of my dump. Don't mind the white engine bay or my now blurry $50 digi camera that looks like its going in the garbage soon.

The motor: 
95 350 TBI block and crank
9.5:1 CR with hyperu's and powered metal rods
Ported Vortec heads
ARP hardware
Crane cam valve springs (454/480)
Double roller timing chain
ProForm roller rockers 
FlowTech ceramic coated headers
Summit aluminum four barrel dual plane intake.
Accel coil
Melling high volume oil pump

Believe it or not, all this is fed through the TB fuel injection still via a TBI to carb adapter plate with an 18 psi FPR spring, 255LPH fuel pump and a custom burnt prom chip in the ECU.

The truck runs extremely well for what it is. I can lay a pretty decent posi dually patch in it. 

























Here is the old girl in leaf season attire.


----------



## 20Silverado05

http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/8/web/2684000-2684999/2684675_65_full.jpg


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;612138 said:


> Here is the old girl in leaf season attire.


Thats a nice leaf setup!


----------



## mike2000

*Chevy K3500 Dually*

Here is my 1995 chevy K3500. I am thinking of a 9' Snowdogg... I went to a Fisher and they said they a plow was not recomeded by GM...But the Snowdogg dealer said it is no problem just install Timbres with it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Detroitdan

9 foot is minimal in my opinion. Your fenders are 8 feet from outer edge to edge, tires nearly that. So as long as you plan on keeping the plow straight and never turning the wheels, you will be fine. If you angle the plow it becomes much less than 9 feet, and as soon as you turn the wheels you are driving in the snow. Much worse with a long wheelbase dually than a short wheelbase dumptruck with a narrow track. Just something to think about. I've got the exact same truck, I was going to go with a 9 foot or a Blizzard 810. I'm glad I did, because I can't do anything other than transport at 8 feet, and sometimes I wish it were wider. In my totally biased opinion the Blizzard 810 is the ideal plow for these trucks.
Nice truck, by the way. (Again, I'm totally biased.) Don't forget you'll need more ballast because you are dividing the weight among four tires in back. A few cranks of the t-bars, Timbrens and you're ready to rock.
No comment on the Snowdogg. Never seen one, don't know anything about them. I like stainless steel though.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

mike2000;615465 said:


> Here is my 1995 chevy K3500. I am thinking of a 9' Snowdogg... I went to a Fisher and they said they a plow was not recomeded by GM...But the Snowdogg dealer said it is no problem just install Timbres with it. What do you guys think?


Do you live across the st from me?


----------



## mike2000

Mysticlandscape;615732 said:


> Do you live across the st from me?


Ya, well sort of....my parents do...Thats funny huh?? :waving:

Anyhow I have never put a plow on that truck. Do ya think I need a 9 footer on that truck, or would a 8.6 work?


----------



## cet

With an 8'6" I think you will be driving through the run off. A 9' would be best and it is probably 20 lbs. more.


----------



## Mark13

cet;616128 said:


> With an 8'6" I think you will be driving through the run off. A 9' would be best and it is probably 20 lbs. more.


I'd go with a 9er and get yourself some wings for those light fluffy snows. Should bring you to about 11-12ft with the wings.


----------



## mike2000

Thanks for the help guys, 

the more I think of it I think I do need a 9' plow. I measured the rear wheels from outside left to outside right and found it is 8' across. Plus I think that the 6.5 turbo diesel can handle the extra volume of snow OK.


----------



## Quality SR

Novadiecast;602725 said:


> I think GMC falls under this also. So here is mine....and TTT for GM.


Nice looking truck. Here's my Gmc.

















Truck and V


----------



## Detroitdan

mike2000;616155 said:


> Thanks for the help guys,
> 
> the more I think of it I think I do need a 9' plow. I measured the rear wheels from outside left to outside right and found it is 8' across. Plus I think that the 6.5 turbo diesel can handle the extra volume of snow OK.


Now you're talking. I was going to ask which motor you have, I couldn't see enough of the truck in the pic to tell. If you are interested I know a couple great sites devoted to the 6.5, it really isn't the turd that the intercooled direct injection guys would have you believe. The mods and repairs you need to know about are all covered in great detail, and the guys at both sites are great about helping out. PM me if you want the links.
I love my truck, it may not be fast like a new diesel, but it's paid for and it works hard.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

mike2000;616121 said:


> Ya, well sort of....my parents do...Thats funny huh?? :waving:
> 
> Anyhow I have never put a plow on that truck. Do ya think I need a 9 footer on that truck, or would a 8.6 work?


throw a 9 on it, i got both an the nine is almost small at times....


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Duncan90si;612138 said:


> Here is the old girl in leaf season attire.
> 
> View attachment 43379


I think i have that same leaf loader....is yours the 18hp model? How do you like it? I'll post pics of mine later


----------



## Duncan90si

No mine only has the 13hp Honda. Its not the biggest loader out there, but its fairly light to lift off, it gets the job done and the price was right. I bought it 2 weeks old for $1800. ($2500 new)


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Duncan90si;616880 said:


> No mine only has the 13hp Honda. Its not the biggest loader out there, but its fairly light to lift off, it gets the job done and the price was right. I bought it 2 weeks old for $1800. ($2500 new)


Good price on that! I hear you about the weight factor, mine cannot be lifted by myself, sure is a powerhouse though =]


----------



## purpleranger519

Here is one of the trucks. 1994 Chevy 3500HD 454 19.5's. Didn't have time to put the plow on, but it's pushing a 860HD with 12" wings on each side and I put a 2.0 yard Sno-Way sander in back with 10" side extentions which allows it to hold close to 3.0 yards.


----------



## bossplowguy

This is my 02 duramax


----------



## kitn1mcc

thats a damn nice hd


----------



## Duncan90si

kitn1mcc;622005 said:


> thats a damn nice hd


Thats exactly what I was thinking. Any other pics of it purpleranger?


----------



## purpleranger519

Yeah...I'll find some and get them posted here. I've got 2 of them and other than one being a 1994 and the other being a 1995 they are identical. I just got home and can barely see right now so I'll give it a shot in the afternoon.


----------



## purpleranger519

Duncan90si;622099 said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking. Any other pics of it purpleranger?


More of the truck and think I put a pic in here of the plow and v-box that goes on it during the winter.


----------



## kitn1mcc

you need a real light on that truck. a whelen 800 on the rack center mounted would look damn good


----------



## Detroitdan

Yeah, those Walmart blinkers that they advertise as strobes just doesn't do it for me. Maybe for a mail jeep or something.

Speaking of 3500HDs, there is one near where I live for sale, if anyones looking. Been sitting there for months, I guess no one loves it. All I know is it's a 99 6.5td for $3800. Looks decent enough from the road, only downfall might be if it had a million miles on it. It's dark blue with a flatbed and west coast mirrors, looks alot like Purplerangers, except for the sexy simulators. If anyone is looking for one, let me know and I can try to find out the particulars.


----------



## kitn1mcc

in my view (yes i am chevy man) the 3500Hd was a better truck than the f-superduty


----------



## qualitylawncare

Here's my only Chevy.. Don't even have it listed in my signature, as I'm a FORD guy. Only bought it because one of my guys begged me to (and he's a Chevy guy).. Kind of ironic 

2002 Chevy 3500 4x4
6.0 V-8 w/ 60,000 miles
4L80E Auto Tranny
FOR SALE TOO! Make an offer. I want to replace her with a Ford!!


----------



## deere615

I actually think thats a pretty nice chevy


----------



## snowpro1

Here's one of our 4500 Kodiaks. This is an '05 4x4 with a duramax and allison. Just repainted the body. It's got a 9' western with wings and a 4 yd. Torwell stainless spreader.


----------



## purpleranger519

kitn1mcc;622500 said:


> you need a real light on that truck. a whelen 800 on the rack center mounted would look damn good


Its has strobes in the front and i dont know if you can see them in the pics or not but on the side bars on the rack there are flashing LED's on each side as well.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Wow, Snowpro1, that is a real nice looking truck. Keep up the good work! I hope to have something like that someday.


----------



## tls22

highlander316;611315 said:


> i got hide-a-ways in the lights. Picking up a Western 1000 w/ swing away soon. I just got towing mirrors on this truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's both my trucks in summer mode:


Looks good highlander, very sharp. Do you have a plow on the other chevy?


----------



## highlander316

not yet. I was gonna get one to pick up more contracts w/ but decided to just have one route this winter again, not sure if I want the hassle. I might try to pick up a cheap 8' western somewhere and throw it on though just to have as a backup.


----------



## Puddlejumper

*Errr um*

Those are  really nice trucks.


----------



## MeeksCo

1996 Chevy K1500 5.7L 350 w/old style 7'6" Western 
Plow needs painted...any suggestions??


----------



## the new boss 92

sand blast it all down and powder coat it. it will look like new and will last a good couple years that what i just did with mine.


----------



## ultimate plow

not my trucks but this guy lived by me and had some nice chevys. the white one is a 3500 both had 6.5 diesels in them.


----------



## MeeksCo

You gotta love a good old chevy


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Very Nice Trucks!~


----------



## ff1221

Here's the old girls, The Puddle Jumper is a 97 stepside, and the other is a 95 3500 SRW


----------



## High Voltage

Here is a picture of my new truck and plow.payuppayup


----------



## MeeksCo

That is one bad ass rig! 
Are the seats lined with red, as well? 
Probabley cost you a buck but will make its money back in no time. 
Good taste!


----------



## High Voltage

cwpm410;655208 said:


> That is one bad ass rig!
> Are the seats lined with red, as well?
> Probabley cost you a buck but will make its money back in no time.
> Good taste!


Thank you,

Yes I have some red/black neoprene set covers.


----------



## bigwhitesierra

05 Sierra 2500 HD


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

here's a chebby for you


----------



## DareDog




----------



## bigwhitesierra

05 Sierra 2500 HD

(wouldnt let me edit my last post, so had to add another post)


----------



## Doom & Gloom

My GMC was replaced by my 05 HD


----------



## Harleychvy

Heres my truck. 2005 Silverado ls 2500 hd with a Boss 7' 6". Heres a pic also of the new bed cover I just made for it, not beautiful, but keeps most of the weather out.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Doom & Gloom your old GMC is identical to my 98 Silverado, same paint & black fender flares, just that yours looks cleaner.

Was yours gas or diesel? How much milage was on her?


----------



## Detroitdan

CAT 245ME;656442 said:


> Doom & Gloom your old GMC is identical to my 98 Silverado, same paint & black fender flares, just that yours looks cleaner.
> 
> Was yours gas or diesel? How much milage was on her?


Kid who's going to be working with me just put a Fisher 7.5 foot on a 98 GMC that is also identical to that one in the pic. He just painted the grey wheels black, and is planning on chrome caps like yours and trim rings. Should look cool. I love a nice straightforward work truck.

It doesn't have a diesel front bumper so it's probably not a 6.5td, and it's not parked at a gas station so it's probably not a 454. My money is on the venerable, unstoppable 350.


----------



## ff1221

Your 96 was a nice lookin truck, but so's your new ride.


----------



## Doom & Gloom

CAT 245ME;656442 said:


> Doom & Gloom your old GMC is identical to my 98 Silverado, same paint & black fender flares, just that yours looks cleaner.
> 
> Was yours gas or diesel? How much milage was on her?


My GMC was a 2000 and was gas. It had the vortec 350 which got about 15 mpg in city and had about 70k on it when I got rid of it. It was an awesome work truck and plowed snow great, I just needed the extended cab. Hated to get rid of it but didn't need both, plus got a killer deal on the 05 HD.


----------



## caddytruck89

*Mine*

Here's my 07 chevy


----------



## MeeksCo

No offense..but i have not yet gotten used to the new look of the 2007 and up chevy/gmc trucks. 
Nice rims and plow choice though. 

I do think they should've made the 4x4 sign on the back bigger and bolder as well.


----------



## Emstaxi

Heres my Chevy Tahoe


----------



## bakerc8

I like alll the fishers and the boss v


----------



## DBFlawn

Donny O.;599744 said:


> bought this truck in april and jsut had the plow put on last week. 2000 Silverado 2500(non HD), 6.0L, xcab, shortbox....and a 7'6" Boss Super Duty. really wanted a 8' plow but i couldn't beat the price for this one. it's used but looks new. never had a boss before but looks to be a nice plow. will know when the snow flies and i cant wait!!!!! here is a picture of right after i picked it up. more pics here. http://rides.webshots.com/album/563431873qnwEtw
> 
> and it was field trip day at the old folks home. not really the guy in blue is my Dad(80yrs old) and the other guy is our next door neighbor(83yrs old)


I'm not sure if the picture is included in this post but you have to tell me the what wheel tire combo you have on there. Looks GREAT!!


----------



## JeepPlow18

Emstaxi;662931 said:


> Heres my Chevy Tahoe


Where did your lights go?


----------



## spacon

*Here's mine*

/Users/Tony/Desktop/IMG_0845.JPG

She's a work in progress but sure beats shoveling.


----------



## spacon

Sorry, did this work?


----------



## cet

I don't think so.


----------



## fakemam

Here's my 97 GMC and my 99 Chevy Z71 in the back ground


----------



## Donny O.

DBFlawn;664130 said:


> I'm not sure if the picture is included in this post but you have to tell me the what wheel tire combo you have on there. Looks GREAT!!


I don't know what the wheels are as they were on there when i bought the truck. the tires are bridgestone duelers tha tare 1 size bigger than stock...255/75/16's.


----------



## ManorD24

96 Chevy K2500


----------



## S-10 Plower

Here is the S-10 That I started with, this is the 2nd plow I put on this truck the first was a snowbear.


----------



## S-10 Plower

This was the next truck I bought for plowing, this truck sadly died in 05 thanks to a drunk driver. The truck was an 04


----------



## oh8chevy2500

there are some nice looking bowties in this thread would love to add pics of my 08 but i posted the pics already and cant double post them if u want to check them out heres the link to "The Rig"

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73162


----------



## plowinzr2

heres my 88 2500 i just got it 2 weeks ago waiting for my first storm with her


----------



## Superior L & L

The older chevys are plowing machines. I plowed today in a 98 2500 with 160,000 miles on it with no problems


----------



## deere615

heres a pic of mine and the thread with a whole bunch of pictures of it
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=680726&posted=1#post680726


----------



## cet

deere615;680822 said:


> heres a pic of mine and the thread with a whole bunch of pictures of it
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=680726&posted=1#post680726
> View attachment 47923


What is Zoresco? That is the same sticker I have on my dump body. Do they sell dump bodies or a wide range of stuff.

The truck looks good.


----------



## deere615

cet;680828 said:


> What is Zoresco? That is the same sticker I have on my dump body. Do they sell dump bodies or a wide range of stuff.
> 
> The truck looks good.


Zoresco iis a company around here not sure where else they are located that sells plow trailers, dump bodies and different truck accessories. I will probably take that sticker off


----------



## NickGB

Here's my 1999 GMC K3500 SRW with the 6.5 Diesel and my 1998 Volvo S70 T5 SE.
Just picked up a Western 8' Unimount for the truck today.


----------



## dzrick

Here's my 88 Silverado and my 98 GMC in the background.


----------



## tras




----------



## William B.

Looks good Ty. Does that truck have a lift on it or are my eyes just messed up?


----------



## tras

William B.;686693 said:


> Looks good Ty. Does that truck have a lift on it or are my eyes just messed up?


It has Cognito UCA's and green keys but its only cranked to level rigth now, no lift in rear. Truck is tall enough though that hooking and unhooking the plow is a ***** and it takes 2-3 guys to do it. :realmad:

And the rims are NNBS Z71 17's with 295/70/17 Nitto Terra Grapplers. wesport


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## William B.

tras;687694 said:


> It has Cognito UCA's and green keys but its only cranked to level rigth now, no lift in rear. Truck is tall enough though that hooking and unhooking the plow is a ***** and it takes 2-3 guys to do it. :realmad:
> 
> And the rims are NNBS Z71 17's with 295/70/17 Nitto Terra Grapplers. wesport


Hmmm Me like. I might have to look at getting a set of the UCA. I want a little more height out of my truck.


----------



## Doom & Gloom

How does that plow touch the ground when angled? I had mine that high and the plow was off the ground 2 inches when angled. So I had to lower it down as low as it would go, which is still to high. Bolts are ready to fall out of the keys, not even touching. Suspension Maxx keys are great!


----------



## tras

Doom & Gloom;688023 said:


> How does that plow touch the ground when angled? I had mine that high and the plow was off the ground 2 inches when angled. So I had to lower it down as low as it would go, which is still to high. Bolts are ready to fall out of the keys, not even touching. Suspension Maxx keys are great!


Not sure... never had a problem with it touching when angled. It works great.

And just an FYI, stock 1/2 ton keys("green" keys) are the same as any aftermarket lift key for 3/4 ton trucks, if you are going to lift a truck this way go that route and save some money.


----------



## Doom & Gloom

What does the UCA's do? Is it just more heavy duty than stock? I only had $100 in the keys so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## William B.

Doom & Gloom;689444 said:


> What does the UCA's do? Is it just more heavy duty than stock? I only had $100 in the keys so it wasn't that bad.


Read this. It will explain it 10x better the I could. It even has pictures!

http://www.norcaltruck.com/cognito-2-3.html


----------



## gunsworth




----------



## doo-man

my 88 GMC K1500 full restore and getting a brand new Boss 7'6" super duty for it, and rear spreader.


----------



## coral

nice truck....godd to see the thread ressurected


----------



## coral

cognito uca's ...hmmmm...looks like a possible purchace for my duramax.


----------



## dieseld

20Silverado05;687974 said:


>


Any more pics of this one?


----------



## RAZOR

Here is my 03 2500HD


----------



## zeek

caddytruck89;656553 said:


> Here's my 07 chevy


Attached Images

This truck looks so cute with those little tires on it, You should inject that truck with some roids and let it grow up alittle.


----------



## gkm

zeek;848534 said:


> Attached Images
> 
> This truck looks so cute with those little tires on it, You should inject that truck with some roids and let it grow up alittle.


???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mark13

zeek;848534 said:


> Attached Images
> 
> This truck looks so cute with those little tires on it, You should inject that truck with some roids and let it grow up alittle.


Hi, Welcome to Plowsite, you can quit being a pita now.

Going by your avatar it looks like you've got yourself a brand new 1/2ton ram with a ld fisher on it. How is that any better then what he has?


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

Novadiecast;602725 said:


> I think GMC falls under this also. So here is mine....and TTT for GM.


----------



## mike1316

06 2500hd with meyer 8ft and 8ft v box


----------



## dlstelma

1998 GMC K2500, 454, 3.73, Western 7.5


----------



## 02DURAMAX

dlstelma;849022 said:


> 1998 GMC K2500, 454, 3.73, Western 7.5


That is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wesport


----------



## SkiJohnnyB

That truck is in beautiful shape for a '98!! How many miles? Originally a MI truck or from somewhere else??


----------



## dlstelma

136k miles, original owner, original paint, always in MI. It just keeps going and going and going....


----------



## sjosephlawncare

I can't believe how clean that is. 136k isn't nothing for that truck either. you're going to have it around for a long time.


----------



## dlstelma

Thanks. Believe it or not, the beige/ cloth inside looks like new, still. Husky floor liners (front and rear) keep it that way.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

that truck looke AWESOME!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I agree. Really nice clean truck. The plow is nice and shiny too.


----------



## show-n-go

Here's my 2001 3500hd 9ft western unimount. 2wd but it plows great.


----------



## campkd6

Here is mine.


----------



## tls22

Nice set-up camp...what type of tires?


----------



## plowguy43

They look like Cooper Discoverer STT's or something close to that. Look nice!


----------



## sven_502

JD Dave;596713 said:


> Here's my 98 I've owned since new.


Are my eyes screwing with me or is that a coffin door on the back of your house dave? I love how clean that truck is too.


----------



## deere615

campkd6;849558 said:


> Here is mine.


Nice truck blade matches nicely. I think you just need a nice led ligtbar!


----------



## AllOutLandscape

ill play


----------



## bosman

Here's one of mine.


----------



## campkd6

deere615;850339 said:


> Nice truck blade matches nicely. I think you just need a nice led ligtbar!


Not this year after buying the truck and the plow. It is a fully loaded Federa Signal Vista strobe bar with 12 strobes 2 sets of flashers and arrow board. Got it for $250 last year with both control boxes. Also have the same bar on my Peterbilt and a parts bar in the garage.
I was torn between the Western and the Fisher but thought the stainless would look better with the truck color.

BJ


----------



## campkd6

tls22;849795 said:


> Nice set-up camp...what type of tires?


The tires are Cooper STT 265/ 75 /16. Got the on sale at Farm & Fleet buy 3 get 1 free sale.

BJ


----------



## RedCastle

how did somebody sneak a pic of a ford in here? lol


----------



## deere615

RedCastle;852385 said:


> how did somebody sneak a pic of a ford in here? lol


If you are referring to the black lifted truck that is in the guys signiture and its a dodge not a ford


----------



## Silverstreak




----------



## doo-man

Oh I see a FORD it's white with a flat bed !!! and there is also a line of em !!! 

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\ look up /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## highlander316

pulled the plow out today and changed the fluid:


















I still have wings that have to go on this plow, they've been sitting in my basement for two years


----------



## GreenAcresFert

07 Dmax VXT


----------



## 02DURAMAX

GreenAcresFert;865438 said:


> 07 Dmax VXT


Very nice!!!!

Got any bigger pics??


----------



## GreenAcresFert

They used to not be so small from my phone...I"m messing with it right now


----------



## billzrx7

Heres a few of the truck when i bought her 2 years ago. Ill put up some pics with the western HTS plow on it tomorrow or somethin after work.


----------



## tls22

highlander316;860624 said:


> pulled the plow out today and changed the fluid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have wings that have to go on this plow, they've been sitting in my basement for two years


Very sharp looking


----------



## teamgreendude

Donny O.;599744 said:


> bought this truck in april and jsut had the plow put on last week. 2000 Silverado 2500(non HD), 6.0L, xcab, shortbox....and a 7'6" Boss Super Duty. really wanted a 8' plow but i couldn't beat the price for this one. it's used but looks new. never had a boss before but looks to be a nice plow. will know when the snow flies and i cant wait!!!!! here is a picture of right after i picked it up. more pics here. http://rides.webshots.com/album/563431873qnwEtw
> 
> and it was field trip day at the old folks home. not really the guy in blue is my Dad(80yrs old) and the other guy is our next door neighbor(83yrs old)


does anyone know where i could get a boss v-plow with the older style lights on it ?


----------



## Mark13

teamgreendude;883828 said:


> does anyone know where i could get a boss v-plow with the older style lights on it ?


Why do you want the older style lights?


----------



## teamgreendude

i really like them, i just don't really like the bigger headlights but if anyone knows were the older style boss v-blades are pm me.


----------



## RobMI

My 93' 2500 with a 6.5 turbo diesel. She will be getting some attention over the next few days. Note the zip tie on the plow light lol....


----------



## snowman6

here is my 84 chevy k-1500 its a road warrior


----------



## snowman6

well as you can see i am trying to get the truck all ready and the family can never miss a photo


----------



## serafii

ill play...heres my 86 6.2 1 tonne with fisher speedcast 7.6 on the left and my 92 6.5turbo diesel with 40,000 kms on it with a fisher speedcast 7.6 on the right


----------



## Elite_Maint

Here's my new addition!!..
2010 Silverado 2500HD with a BOSS 8'2 POWER V


----------



## lawnkale

here my chevy's but i'm a ford guy


----------



## ServiceOnSite

great looking truck here guys!!!! ill have to take some pics of mine tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyU

Found some more pictures of my truck.


















And the really old one, from 2004:


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

JohnnyU;887665 said:


> Found some more pictures of my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the really old one, from 2004:


Nice truck does it have a lift on it?


----------



## GMC Sierra

Nice Trucks. Here is a pictue of my 1997 I took last week (waiting for snow). I assume a GMC is acceptable to this Chevy page?


----------



## comeeonn

2003 2500hd duramax/allison


----------



## Brandon C.

Love your red chevy dmax comeeonn how is that snow dogg?


----------



## comeeonn

Brandon C.;903782 said:


> Love your red chevy dmax comeeonn how is that snow dogg?


thanks!!

so far so good, ive only been out twice with it. it needs wings!!!!!!!


----------



## duramax-king

*1988 blazer old truck*

here is my dad's old 88 chevy blazer it had a 6.2 diesel in it and it was a tank. we restored this truck, took about a year but it came out well.


----------



## duramax-king

*1984 gmc sierra 2500*

this is my dad's 84 gmc sierra its a 2500hd high sierra with the 6.2 diesel in it and a 8' fisher hanging off the front. the truck is for sale.


----------



## Brandon C.

comeeonn;903789 said:


> thanks!!
> 
> so far so good, ive only been out twice with it. it needs wings!!!!!!!


does snow dogg make wings or you gonna buy/ make them from something else?


----------



## comeeonn

Brandon C.;903817 said:


> does snow dogg make wings or you gonna buy/ make them from something else?


they make a set, kinda looks like boss wings except there 499 not 799


----------



## JohnnyU

DRBLawnBuster;903712 said:


> Nice truck does it have a lift on it?


Back when the first two pictures were taken it had a 3" body lift. Now it doesn't have a body lift but it's has about 8" of lift, a Dana 60 swapped in up front, 14FF rear axle and 38's.


----------



## Brandon C.

comeeonn;903819 said:


> they make a set, kinda looks like boss wings except there 499 not 799


even better. lol


----------



## deere615

comeeonn;903753 said:


> 2003 2500hd duramax/allison


hey real nice truck. What size snow dogg is that? Is it easy to take on/off. Also would you mind posting a picture of the truck/mount with the plow off. Sorry for all the questions, I have an 03 2500hd and might be getting a snow dogg


----------



## silvercity

95 with the 6.5TD 8ft Diamond and only 68k miles on her.


----------



## garyparr8

next time it snows ill take some plowing pics


----------



## nicksplowing

we had some freezing rain this morning so i got a quick pic of 3 of my trucks before we left the yard 1995 chevy 3/4,1985 chevy 3/4 and 1982 gmc 3/4...... also a pic of 2 bucks one 6 point and one spike at cemetery we take care of


----------



## rusty_keg_3

dlstelma;849022 said:


> 1998 GMC K2500, 454, 3.73, Western 7.5


Wow, thats a nice looking truck, same as my brothers... His is a black, ext cab (Chevy), he has the 350 tho, and sold his nice rims... He had a Western 7.5, but sold it, and got a western 8.5... You even have the same fender flairs, bed rail protectors, and tool box...


----------



## dlstelma

thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## Mark13

dlstelma;908521 said:


> thank you, thank you very much!


I still don't like you for having such an immaculent obs 3/4ton.  I wish my 98 was that clean.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

garyparr8;905168 said:


> next time it snows ill take some plowing pics


Nice truck!!!!:salute:


----------



## RCsLawncare

that black chevy is so clean, I love it!!


----------



## bowtie_guy

Shot from last year, truck made it an hour on our first time out and overheated the trans. Should be back soon after new years. Holidays caused shipping issues for parts.



Older vid but a good one IMO.





Here is the 05 d-max allison i'm running while my truck is down,.



Finally here is the truck i'm setting up to be a backup truck. Installed the wiring harness. Now need to get a plow mount for it and modify it for proper hight with the lift. Will have to remove bumper for plowing as well but should be an ok backup.


----------



## Detroitdan

that black crewcab dmax with the Boss V is beautiful!


----------



## deere615

I would love to have that older blue chevy to mud with!


----------



## RCsLawncare

2cd dan, that truck looks clean.


----------



## mossman381

How in the heck did you burn up an allison trans? Maybe that cold front on your grill while plowing. They are all nice trucks.


----------



## JohnnyU

mossman381;926874 said:


> How in the heck did you burn up an allison trans? Maybe that cold front on your grill while plowing. They are all nice trucks.


They aren't invincible. He's putting a good amount of power through that transmission. I'm not the least bit surprised.


----------



## mossman381

I didn't know that he had any power adders. The way he worded it, it sounded like pushing snow caused the trans to overheat. Yeah I know the engine can make more power than the trans can handle. The duramax is a beast of an engine.


----------



## mossman381

While I am on here I will post some pics of my truck in action during our last snow fall.


----------



## bowtie_guy

mossman381;926946 said:


> I didn't know that he had any power adders. The way he worded it, it sounded like pushing snow caused the trans to overheat. Yeah I know the engine can make more power than the trans can handle. The duramax is a beast of an engine.


Well actually it was plowing that overheated the trans. Just with drag racing and regular driving or towing it wasn't noticeable. Although i had a feeling something was wrong with the torque then didn't look into it. Stall rpm had changed from before. Original trans lasted till 26,000KM, fried the c1 clutch pack, had it built and it lasted to 89,000KM, now building it again even better. wesport

Not 100% sure yet but 2 possiblities. Either the cooler plugged up causing the bushing in the pump that the torque rides on to push out or for some reason the bushing walked out blocking flow to the cooler. It wasn't noticeable untill the truck was constantly in a higher rpm lower ground speed application. The trans was removed and the bushing was found out of the pump upon inspection. Once the truck is pushed back into the shop the cooler will be inspected very well. Of course without the bushing there the pump is shot now along with the torque but i wanted it changed anyways with something better.

From what the experts say i'm at the max for stock rods and pistons, dynoed it this past spring, 532hp and 1055ft lbs of torque at the wheels.

Once it's running again I have a set of timberns to install along with pcv reroute kit then for x-mas i got some clarion 6.5's and tweeters for the doors as mine are shot. 

mossman381, nice looking truck. Is that a custom exhaust or aftermaket company?? What size tires??


----------



## mossman381

Thanks bowtie_guy. I had a flowmaster kit for a 97 chevy truck. The truck was way to quiet for me so I took it off. When I bought my 08, I took that exhaust system and modified it to work on my 08. I put some black chrome tips to finish it off. Here is a youtube video of it before the new wheels. 



 . I know it does not sound like a race car, but I have had trucks with the straight pipes and it is no fun driving your truck with your ears bleeding. I am running 285/70/17. BFG tires are awesome.

Over a 1,000 ft lbs of torque. That must feel amazing. Do you have any videos of it?


----------



## M.S.P.M.

Heres one of my 98 k1500 with 3" body kift.


----------



## ChevKid03

Bowtie-Guy.... .That's one BADARSE truck.... I'm sure you've seen mine ealier in this thread (black one) 07 Reg Cab w/ black stacks. I'm running the PPE on level 2 so that I keep everything in check... Goodluck on the rebuild. What are you going with?


----------



## Mark13

Turned dad loose in my truck and went and got my camera.


----------



## bowtie_guy

ChevKid03;927861 said:


> Bowtie-Guy.... .That's one BADARSE truck.... I'm sure you've seen mine ealier in this thread (black one) 07 Reg Cab w/ black stacks. I'm running the PPE on level 2 so that I keep everything in check... Goodluck on the rebuild. What are you going with?


Yes i've seen your truck, very nice. I often wish mine was black as they always look good when you clean them up. Just have to do it often.

I'll be replacing the pump with another stock replacement, replacing the clutches with alto reds, torque will be replaced with a triple disk from a place in ontario. Apparently they have done some big changed since i had mine done in 07 so going to give them another try.



mossman381;927022 said:


> Thanks bowtie_guy. I had a flowmaster kit for a 97 chevy truck. The truck was way to quiet for me so I took it off. When I bought my 08, I took that exhaust system and modified it to work on my 08. I put some black chrome tips to finish it off. Here is a youtube video of it before the new wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> . I know it does not sound like a race car, but I have had trucks with the straight pipes and it is no fun driving your truck with your ears bleeding. I am running 285/70/17. BFG tires are awesome.
> 
> Over a 1,000 ft lbs of torque. That must feel amazing. Do you have any videos of it?


The exhaust sounds good on there. I know what you mean about straight pipes, been there done that and deffinatly agree, it gets annoying if on a trip.

Here is a vid from this past summer, 1/8 mile heads up against a new camaro ss.
http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy227/boombastic6969/?action=view&current=Chrisbeat09Camaro.flv

An older vid from dec 07. Was running 2 5" stacks and my buddy with the 420E


----------



## M.S.P.M.

My 98 with the newer paint job.


----------



## 97S104x4

heres my 97 s10 from today


----------



## DieselSlug

Lot of nice trucks here, hopefully we will get some good snow tonight so i can get some plowing pics. Otherwise ill just take a few pics of it sitting in the driveway.


----------



## DieselSlug

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95811

Pics of my chevy here....


----------



## turfman15

her is mine. its an 07 2500hd 8' western and a daniels pull plow.


----------



## ejb40

wilderXJ;600060 said:


> current pic with new summer goodies... body lift, tires, and back rack (can't see it but got a new rear bumper too)


nice truck


----------



## DieselSlug

Here are a couple pics of my chevy plower..


----------



## sidthss

> her is mine. its an 07 2500hd 8' western and a daniels pull plow.


Is that all the higher the daniels pull plow comes off the ground?


----------



## turfman15

sidthss;945179 said:


> Is that all the higher the daniels pull plow comes off the ground?


yes that is it. it can be adjusted by raiseing or lowering the center hitch height. i have it at the correct height for all of my driveways.


----------



## dj89

DieselSlug- Nice set up alot like my old truck.


----------



## DieselSlug

dj89;945692 said:


> DieselSlug- Nice set up alot like my old truck.


Thanks man!


----------



## garyparr8

heres my 09!


----------



## DieselSlug

garyparr8;946969 said:


> heres my 09!


I am contemplating on installing the new style towing mirrors on my 94. But i also like the Dodge towing mirrors.....


----------



## mossman381

Gary, looks like you caught something with the bottom rear of the cab.


----------



## ferdinand711

Here's my Chevy Pick Ups.


----------



## ferdinand711

ferdinand711;947157 said:


> Here's my Chevy Pick Ups.


Opps last one is a Dodge and had a 7.6 western on that one already.


----------



## garyparr8

mossman381;947144 said:


> Gary, looks like you caught something with the bottom rear of the cab.


yea i know a drunk driver hit me and drove off...$5100 to fix the rear door, corner of the cab, and the bed


----------



## JustinD

bowtie_guy;926974 said:


> From what the experts say i'm at the max for stock rods and pistons, dynoed it this past spring, 532hp and 1055ft lbs of torque at the wheels.


Nice truck!!! with 532rwhp and 1055tq in a reg cab you should be faster than 12.9's, my LB7 ext cab with around the same power went 12.72, its about 800lbs heavier than yours.


----------



## mossman381

garyparr8;947245 said:


> yea i know a drunk driver hit me and drove off...$5100 to fix the rear door, corner of the cab, and the bed


That would make me mad. On my brand new truck. Stupid drunks.


----------



## JustinD

Ooops!! How'd that one get in there? Oh well plow trucks can beat up on Camaros too!!!!


----------



## 97S104x4

i think ive raced you before!! too bad that camaro lit the tires up lol, sick truck though


----------



## mossman381

That is a really clean truck JustinD. I had an 02 HD. I still think it is one on the best looking trucks chevy made. They only made that style HD for 2 years.


----------



## turb0diesel

..............


----------



## JustinD

97S104x4;947403 said:


> i think ive raced you before!! too bad that camaro lit the tires up lol, sick truck though


Really? where.


----------



## Duncan90si

mossman381;947705 said:


> I still think it is the best looking truck chevy made since the 67-72 style.


Fixed.

Your truck was beautiful. Would have been even a little nicer with the stock tail lights.


----------



## JustinD

mossman381;947705 said:


> That is a really clean truck JustinD. I had an 02 HD. I still think it is one on the best looking trucks chevy made. They only made that style HD for 2 years.


Thanks, I agree, the 01-02 HD Chevy is the best looking truck made!!!! Right just 01-02.

Nice truck!!


----------



## Detroitdan

I also think the 01-02 was the best looking truck Chevy has made, at least in this century. And I also would return those taillights to stock. I'm all for aftermarket accessories, but those things augly, and kid stuff. Not to mention they perform far worse than stock ones, and I'm a firm believer in form following function. I won't hesitate to make an upgrade if it looks better and makes something work better, but those things look terrible at night. Sorry, just my opinion.


----------



## Turf Commando

coral;595916 said:


> you either love them or hate them, but we all know that every one has owned one, so lets see some of those trucks


That's a lie......


----------



## 97S104x4

JustinD;947905 said:


> Really? where.


up NED, how often do you go??


----------



## mossman381

Duncan90si;947940 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Your truck was beautiful. Would have been even a little nicer with the stock tail lights.


I preffer the 73-87 over 67-72. Maybe I am not that old . If I still had the truck the taillights would have been changed. Probably some smoked led lights. I put them on when I didn't know any better.


----------



## ontario026

Here's my 2000 Chev Silverado 2500 4x4 ECSB, 6L Auto, 8.5 Fisher ExtremeV SS, LT245/75/16 BFG A/T TA, Timbrens, and a set of towing mirrors I just added today... Plus a pic of my salt balast, around 500Lbs or so...


----------



## Stik208

Boy, and I thought my HT stuck out far.


----------



## JustinD

97S104x4;948772 said:


> up NED, how often do you go??


I've only been twice, first time I ran my chrome H2 wheels and bigger tires went 12.82, I switched to the stock wheels with 285's and went 12.72.


----------



## plowmaster07

Subscribed. I don't have a Chevy yet. Maybe that will be the next truck.


----------



## Bill Hoskinson




----------



## DRBLawnBuster

very nice dump truck, i like the meyers 2


----------



## G.S.Landscaping

DRBLawnBuster;967757 said:


> very nice dump truck, i like the meyers 2


o ok devin


----------



## wellnermp

Here's my '08 2500


----------



## 02DURAMAX

wellnermp;973868 said:


> Here's my '08 2500


Are those Chains on the front?


----------



## GMCHD plower

02DURAMAX;973956 said:


> Are those Chains on the front?


Hey dura could you post a pic of the interior of you truck? Looks like you need alot of switches and I want to see how you have it set up. Thanks


----------



## dieseld

wellnermp;973868 said:


> Here's my '08 2500


Looks awesome! More pics please.


----------



## EGLC

02DURAMAX;973956 said:


> Are those Chains on the front?


yah those are def chains on there...


----------



## wellnermp

02DURAMAX;973956 said:


> Are those Chains on the front?


10-4 I run chains on the front for storms over 12" and on all fours for anything over 36".


----------



## GMCHD plower

wellnermp;974296 said:


> 10-4 I run chains on the front for storms over 12" and on all fours for anything over 36".


Is it cause you do alot of back country drives?


----------



## deere615

Both my chevys my blue ones back in here somewhere but since then I have added the white 2500HD


----------



## wellnermp

GMCHD plower;974310 said:


> Is it cause you do alot of back country drives?


Yeah. I also feel like it's easier on the truck in deep snow with the chains, and it seems to be more efficient for me. I'm sure there's plenty of opinions about the use of chains on here, but I love plowing with them.


----------



## z400

97S104x4;947403 said:


> i think ive raced you before!! too bad that camaro lit the tires up lol, sick truck though



What are you talking about? 
Do you even know?

The Camaro clearly did not spin any of its tires. 
What you are seeing is smoke coming from the motor.

Either he is spraying or he's got some oil seeping from some where. 
Clearly not tire smoke.


----------



## k&j Landscaping

*my gmc/chevy*

05 gmc with 6.0, timbrens. Best truck Ive ever owned from gm.


----------



## PTTP08

*here us my old but trusty 92 3/4*

View attachment plow truck.bmp


----------



## sid6062

My new toy...just got it a few weeks ago!


----------



## ultimate plow

sid6062;1113802 said:


> My new toy...just got it a few weeks ago!


I tell ya I didnt fall in love with that body style at all. But this is the second one that really stood out to me. The leveling kit sets it off. Pro + plow too very nice! Nice truck!


----------



## sid6062

ultimate plow;1113853 said:


> I tell ya I didnt fall in love with that body style at all. But this is the second one that really stood out to me. The leveling kit sets it off. Pro + plow too very nice! Nice truck!


Ya, when I was shopping for a new truck, I really didn't care for the body styles. I was going to buy a ford. Then I saw a chevy with a leveling kit with nice wheels and tires and it set it off for me too. I was hooked lol. I bought a chevy and got a hell of a deal on it too with the 2010 rebates that were offered. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## DieselSlug

I love the new body style, i really didnt like that slant headlight styles. My favorite is the 88-98 for simplicity, but i do want a new one after college..


----------



## mossman381

I have loved the new style from day one. Just needs a few touches here and there. I might hook my plow up today and get a pic. Suppose to get 1-2 inches tomorrow. Might get to scrape the paved surfaces


----------



## Detroitdan

I like the vertically stacked headlights for a change, brings back the old days. I like the tremendous power of the diesel. I imagine that I would like the creature comforts and the ride. I do not like anything else about them. I dislike the shape of the fenders and bedsides. I dislike the bed in general. I dislike the front bumpers. I strongly dislike the cost.

They can't make the truck I want at a price I can afford. So I'm building my own. I don't anticpate spending more than $3000 to 4000 on it. When it's all done I will park it next to a brand new truck and see which one generates more interest. And eventually we will see which one lasts longer. Mine is not made out of pepsi cans.


----------



## Stik208

Detroitdan;1114204 said:


> I like the vertically stacked headlights for a change, brings back the old days. I like the tremendous power of the diesel. I imagine that I would like the creature comforts and the ride. I do not like anything else about them. I dislike the shape of the fenders and bedsides. I dislike the bed in general. I dislike the front bumpers. I strongly dislike the cost.
> 
> They can't make the truck I want at a price I can afford. So I'm building my own. I don't anticpate spending more than $3000 to 4000 on it. When it's all done I will park it next to a brand new truck and see which one generates more interest. And eventually we will see which one lasts longer. Mine is not made out of pepsi cans.


Looks terrific already.


----------



## mossman381

Detroitdan;1114204 said:


> I like the vertically stacked headlights for a change, brings back the old days. I like the tremendous power of the diesel. I imagine that I would like the creature comforts and the ride. I do not like anything else about them. I dislike the shape of the fenders and bedsides. I dislike the bed in general. I dislike the front bumpers. I strongly dislike the cost.
> 
> They can't make the truck I want at a price I can afford. So I'm building my own. I don't anticpate spending more than $3000 to 4000 on it. When it's all done I will park it next to a brand new truck and see which one generates more interest. And eventually we will see which one lasts longer. Mine is not made out of pepsi cans.


$4000 does not buy much anymore. Even if you put $15 grand in that truck you will still have old technology. I think the most cost effective thing to do is buy a 3-4 year old, lightly used truck.


----------



## Detroitdan

That picture is as it sits right now with $2000 invested. Bodywork is done, not finished painting it yet. I have a 4 inch lift ready to go in. I only have one wheel finished the way I want so far. Motor has 28k on it, stock 454 carbureted. Bulletproof TH400, NP 205 gear driven t-case just went thru them both. Dana 60 front, corporate 14 bolt rear, 4.10 gears. I like the ride a lot, only driven it once. Even bone stock it's got a lot of power, and it wouldn't be difficult or expensive to get more out of that motor. It has tilt, AC and cruise, no power windows but I may add them someday. Plenty of old loaded suburban donor trucks around.
Biggest downfall to this truck is the 3 speed tranny. Very strong but not very conducive to good fuel economy. I almost bought a gear vendor unit for it, but I missed out on the deal, someone bought it out from under me. I'd like a standard in it, but the SM465 is a pain to drive. If I could adapt an NV 4500 without spending a fortune or losing the gear driven t-case I might. Another option would be a 4l80e with a stand alone computer. But thats a lot of money, it would take me a long time to realize the savings through the gas mileage. I'm fortunate in that I don't have a long commute, so fuel prices don't hurt me as bad as some people. And if I was really worried about fuel economy I wouldn't own 1 ton 4 wheel drives.
A 3 or 4 year old 4wd crewcab is still going to cost me, what, 30 grand? I could go hog wild and invest 10 grand in this truck and still have 20 left to buy fuel with. And last I knew the new trucks weren't that spectacular on fuel. This truck only gets 10 mpg, it has more in it I think, if you stay off the loud pedal.


----------



## mossman381

Detroitdan;1114500 said:


> A 3 or 4 year old 4wd crewcab is still going to cost me, what, 30 grand? I could go hog wild and invest 10 grand in this truck and still have 20 left to buy fuel with. And last I knew the new trucks weren't that spectacular on fuel. This truck only gets 10 mpg, it has more in it I think, if you stay off the loud pedal.


I don't know how you only have $2000 invested in what you just said you did. Unless all you did was change fluids. You can't go through a complete drivetrain with $2000. I put $9000 in a 79 chevy and I still didn't have it finished. And I was only spending money on what I needed.

I also don't believe that you are getting 10 mpg with an old 454 and a 3 speed trans and 4.10 gears. I am getting 12-13 with mine with a 6 speed trans and 3.73 gears.

When you say 30 grand for a 4 year old truck you are talking about a diesel. You don't have a diesel now so why are you pricing out one. The 6.0 has way more power than that 454 has. You have only driven it once and you like how is rides. Wait till you have to drive that lumber wagon all the time. I had a 79 and I know how the straight axel rides. Just my opinion.


----------



## Detroitdan

I haven't even put gas in it yet, so I don't know what my driving style will get for mileage, but the guy I bought it from was older, and he said he got 10 mpg all the time. Maybe I won't get that much with my heavy foot. I have a friend who owns a bunch of these trucks, all carbed 454 autos and he swears he gets 14 with all of them. I did upsize the tires from 215/85 to 235/85, so a somewhat larger diameter might help out a little. The way diesel prices are going, it will be cheaper to drive this than my diesel that gets 13-14.
I wasn't really pricing a diesel at $30k, I was just guessing, it's been a while since I've priced a 3-4 year old truck. Sorry if I was inaccurate. I actually worked for a company a few years back that had a bunch of 2001-2004 6.0 2500hds. They all got 11-13 mpg. And none of them were what I would call powerful. They got the job done, but not any better than a vortec 350. Maybe the new ones are a lot better? I don't care much about the factory hp ratings, but my 454 is not rated for much but it is undoubtedly stronger than any 6.0 I've driven and worked. In fact, since the 6.0s are so bad on gas, I always thought it made more sense to get the 8.1. If you're going to use a lot of gas you may as well have the power to go along with it. 
I have built a couple old straight axle trucks, I happen to prefer the ride of the old trucks. I'm not saying your new truck doesn't ride good, I've always considered GM trucks to have the best ride, and I'm sure it's only gotten better.
Not sure what you mean about technology. My truck doesn't have a computer. Good, that's one less thing to replace when it goes bad. Cost effective must mean something different to you than it does me.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to fight and I'm not getting ticked. I'm enjoying this exchange of ideas.


----------



## Detroitdan

Oh, and the $2000? I paid $1350 for the truck because it wouldn't start reliably. Had a brand new starter, but what it really needed was a $42 flexplate. Changed it myself, and when I had the tranny and t-case out I cracked them open and inspected them. They looked fine, so nothing was spent rebuilding them, other than new gaskets, seals and fluid. That's all I meant by "gone through". Bed sides were rotted so I bought a good used one from my GM guru buddy for $300. Bought a Suburban for $100 for the doors, ended up trading that whole truck for a set of 4 nicer doors and a new front bumper. Got a set of like new used tires for $300. So actually I'm up to about $2100. But my buddy scrapped the Suburban after I filled it with my old doors and some other steel, got $410 for it so he split that with me. $205 puts me back under $2000. There was a few little things I've bought, a couple feet of fuel line to fix a leak, and I got some chrome trim rings and caps. Probably $100 worth of little stuff, and a couple quarts of black Rustoleum. 
I really am having fun with this truck. My goal is to have a decent looking work/play truck for the lowest amount of money possible. I have yet to spend one dime paying anyone else to work on it, and I hope it stays that way. They really are so easy to work on, a handful of SAE wrenches and a couple screwdrivers and you can disassemble and reassemble the whole truck. And parts are so cheap!

I built a 79 rclb-frame off a few years ago, Even paying someone else to build the motor and GM guy to paint it, I only had about $7000 in it.


----------



## Detroitdan

Oh wait I just remembered, the lift kit I bought used (like brand new though) for $135, with shocks. Had to order all new u-bolts for it, little over a hundred for those, so say $250 for the lift. Damn this thing is getting expensive, nickel and diming me to death! 

I need to start writing all this down somewhere to keep track of it. I'm taking some pictures along the way, I'm going to send them to the guy I bought it from when it's done. He loved the truck but finally gave up on it. He would have sent it to the scrapyard if it wasn't for the low mileage motor in it.


----------



## mossman381

I had a 2000 1-ton with a 454 and it got about 9-10 mpg no matter what. I believe it had the 4 speed auto with 4.10 gears. I think my 08 6.0 has way more power than that truck had. GM did away with the 8.1 when I bought my truck. The 6.0 are making about the same hp as the 8.1 when they stopped making them. I know that the big blocks make more torque than a small blocks, but if you need that much torque then you are probably looking at a diesel anyway.

When I say technology, I meant carb, 3 speed trans,front straight axel. I will agree that they are easy to work on. Even when everything is replaced with new parts, it will never drive or feel like a new truck. In my opinion there is nothing like new 

I am not getting mad or fighting either. Just discussing 

Here is a pic before I sold my 79


----------



## Mr.Markus

mossman381;1114726 said:


> I am not getting mad or fighting either. Just discussing
> 
> Here is a pic before I sold my 79


First plow truck was a '78 chev that still runs today, I drive buy it sometimes. Easy to fix.........


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX




----------



## Detroitdan

Hey that red truck is beautiful!!
wish I had more pics of the 79 I built. Started with a $1200 79 GMC 1/2 ton standard, swapped in a th350/205 and 3.73 3/4 ton axles. 4 inch suspension, 3 inch body, warmed up 350 with cam and head, intake, exhaust, ignition, etc. Ran 35/12.50/15 in the summer and 265/75/16 in the winter, plowed with a 7.5 Fisher conventional. Replaced most of the sheetmetal with better stuff, red velour Suburban interior and 79 Silverado nose.


----------



## Detroitdan

cant post the pic because it's already posted in this same thread. Dont know how to link to it, but it's post #50. It says I had an 8' conventional, but I am pretty sure it was actually a 7.5. The 8 came later on my 81


----------



## mossman381

Your 79 looked pretty good.

I paid to much for mine to begin with. Found out later the frame was repaired. I put a good frame under it. Rust free cab. New doors. Painted it myself. Victory red. 15x10 centerline hellcats. 33x12.5 dick cepek tires. 2 1/2" lift. 350 engine. TH350 trans. 203 transfer case. Had a 205 transfer case, but wanted to hook it up to a TH400. Just needed a rust free bed. It is gone now. The guy I sold it to paid someone to finish it. I see it running around sometimes. I learned alot about the older trucks doing this truck. I did plow around the shop with it, but it didn't have box so I didn't use it much.


----------



## Troy5061

Heres mine in summer guise. No winter setup pics yet.


----------



## 496 BB

Heres mine.


----------



## srlovett

Here is mine... 2000 Chevy k2500 W/Boss 9.2 V


----------



## ajman21

my mighty 1500. I got this truck with 112000 on it and now has 122000 on it in bout 8 months. its replacing my s10 i rolled.


----------



## mkwl

srlovett;1115841 said:


> Here is mine... 2000 Chevy k2500 W/Boss 9.2 V


265's or 285's on there?


----------



## Brandon29

Srlovett that thing is sweet!


----------



## srlovett

mkwl---- They are 265's

Frandon29--- Thanks!


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

here's mine ready to go 2002 2500 hd 7.5 mm2


----------



## Pro Lawn Care

Here is my baby. 92' Chevy K1500, excab, step side, 350ci TBI, 4L60e, 3.73's Under it are some Cooper 265/75/R16 E's they are made of iron I think?! LOL. Out front is a Western 7'6" Unimount Pro. On the rear is a Boss receiver salter. Shadily despite my best efforts this week I will be pulling out the original 350 after 230k of faithful service and giving it a transplant to a much younger 350 4 bolt that has a few tweaks. On the roof is a Federal Signal dual beam and there are hide always on all 4. For a 1500 this truck really wesport! Here are some pics of it without anything really. Never really thought to take pics of it all dressed up but I will for sure this year. The plow is out for new paint and I will have it back Thursday at the latest. What do you all think?

When I bought her








As she is today








Here is the parts truck that will be living on


----------



## 496 BB

srlovett;1116033 said:


> mkwl---- They are 265's
> 
> Frandon29--- Thanks!


Did you just buy this? Think I saw it for sale up north not to long ago.


----------



## srlovett

496 BB;1116354 said:


> Did you just buy this? Think I saw it for sale up north not to long ago.


no ive actually had this truck almost a year now...


----------



## TremblaySNOW

first one is 99 1/2ton plow'n 2nd is the 1ton in summer mode, can't post the same picture twice, guess I'll have to take lots this season.


----------



## show-n-go

show-n-go;849461 said:


> Here's my 2001 3500hd 9ft western unimount. 2wd but it plows great.


I miss my old chevy..


----------



## MikeRi24

I'll play....I've had quite the assortment of GMs over the year (well im only 23 I guess haha) not all with plows though. 
1st: 1988 Chevy 1500 350 4x4 my first truck got it when I was 16









2nd: 1989 GMC 1500 305 5-speed 4x4 got this when I was like 18 and drove it for a few months until I got the '04









3rd: 2004 GMC Sierra 2500HD 8.1 4x4 had EVERY option you could get and cost way too much money









4th: 1994 Chevy 3500 6.5 Diesel 4x4 Western Uni-Mount. Had this for awhile, great truck just got rid of it for something newer


----------



## MikeRi24

and then my newest truck 2006 Chevy 2500HD 6.0 4x4 with a Boss Standard Duty plow. Plan on keeping this one for a bit.


----------



## Jelinek61

Awesome trucks guys. Mossman381 i still love the look of your truck. Your headache rack is one of the coolest i've seen


----------



## deere615

Looking good Mike


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

might as well add my chevy.


----------



## John Mac

The second Chevy I have purchased just for a salt truck. I think I will use this truck all year it has a lot of life in her yet.! The salter cost more than the truck. I can travel the NYS thruway for free, just kidding,








Here is the first Chevy truck we used but is retired now.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

John Mac;1121143 said:


> The second Chevy I have purchased just for a salt truck. I think I will use this truck all year it has a lot of life in her yet.! The salter cost more than the truck. I can travel the NYS thruway for free, just kidding,
> View attachment 83974
> 
> 
> Here is the first Chevy truck we used but is retired now.
> 
> View attachment 83975


Does the 3500 have a 454 or 6.5td? still looks good in the photo.


----------



## John Mac

The blue 92' has the 454 still runs well, I still have the truck selling it for parts. Gas tank, lines, and brake lines rotted out. The truck came with a 9' Fisher old school plow. 

The yellow 97' has a 350 that runs well.


----------



## SServices

My 05 2500HD 8 ft Meyer poly, Older Meyer 36000 spreader.


----------



## mossman381

New pics of mine


----------



## Mr.Markus

My '96 and '07 SRW 3500s. 96 is a gasser and the 07 is a Duramax. Both were built new. (Should probably add them to the Chevy thread)


----------



## GMCHD plower

Very nice Mr.Markus... Got anymore pics?


----------



## Brandon29

mossman is that a unimount?


----------



## pongow26




----------



## mossman381

Frandon29;1127023 said:


> mossman is that a unimount?


Yes it is. I would really like a V-plow. Maybe next year


----------



## Brandon29

Looks sweet! I like the Hawks on it. Wings look badass too

What did you use for the cutting edges on the wings? Im going to fab up a set but Im not sure what to use.


----------



## mossman381

Frandon29;1127128 said:


> Looks sweet! I like the Hawks on it. Wings look badass too
> 
> What did you use for the cutting edges on the wings? Im going to fab up a set but Im not sure what to use.


Thanks man. I had some left over cow mats from another project. I used 2 pieces front and back and then sandwiched a piece of steel in between them. I made them big enough so I can turn them upside down and use them again. Not really sure how long they will last. Didn't get to plow much with them last year.


----------



## 6.5chevyTD

*my 6.5 cheby*


----------



## luciani634

1994 71/2 with back blade


----------



## luciani634

------------------------------------


----------



## Stik208

I thought about doing this with Tir 3s or Sound Off 3s, good work.


----------



## plowinzr2

finally finished the plow


----------



## mossman381

One of my fav pics from the other day


----------



## Advantage

Heres one of our DRW 3500's
View attachment 86037


----------



## 09Busa

doing a couple of inches with the new v plow....waiting for more snow........


----------



## 09Busa

having a hard time posting the pic


----------



## crossboneracing

Couple of mine


----------



## GMCHD plower

crossboneracing;1144096 said:


> couple of mine


verryyy nice!!!


----------



## dieseld

Nice dump Xbones, any details?


----------



## wolfmobile8

crossboneracing;1144096 said:


> Couple of mine


nice trucks black and the xblade always a good match. The patriot lightbar looks good on the white chevy. keep the pics coming


----------



## crossboneracing

Thanks guys, dump is an 09 bought new this year, gasser. White truck is an 00 with the big block. I will try to get another one with my 04 this week if I get some time. Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## Brandon29

crossboneracing;1144651 said:


> Thanks guys, dump is an 09 bought new this year, gasser. White truck is an 00 with the big block. I will try to get another one with my 04 this week if I get some time. Thanks for the compliments guys!


Get some more of that 2000. Why did you put the older style mirrors on the 2000?

You got some nice equipment!


----------



## Brandon29

Here is my 1990. The first three of it in winter trim. The last couple are of it in summer trim. I need to get some pics of my 2000 I have done a lot to it lately. I will get some up.


----------



## mossman381

That is a really nice chevy. I think I remember seeing it before. You rebuilt it right???


----------



## Brandon29

Yea it was totaled once.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

This is my Truck


----------



## mossman381

Nice pics. Did you get new wheels yet?


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

My friend got me the same pair of rims again he sent the old one back we spinned them before putting them on and they were straight and now vibrating problem is solved i saved $250 and plus i dont truck going back to that other tire shop again NEVER!! Cause of them i had to go through so much problems even argued with manager of that place and him a big F U lol


----------



## kylegmc3500

*1998 gmc 3500 srw 9 foot fisher*


----------



## HuskerSnow

My 1992 Chevrolet Silverado K1500 w/ 8ft Meyer Plow


----------



## MikeRi24

Added to my list this year. I have no sold the '06 thats my daily drive, fun truck, and work truck and I love it. But I needed another plow truck things were getting a little out of hand towards the end of last season.

1999 Chevy K2500 with the 454. No plow yet, I'm working on that.....


----------



## turb0diesel

My 1994 1500
got; Fender Flares, went from 35% to 25% on the front window tints & a Flow Master exhaust. Painting the wheels black soon.


----------



## mercer_me

My 2002 Chevy 1500 4.8L 4x4 with a 7.5' Fisher SD. I bought the truck in May and it only has 68,000 miles. I built a head ach rack, put an upgraded grill in and put the plow on since I bought it.


----------



## DieselSlug

This summer i installed a back rack and tool box. Got the tool box for free and rack for 100 bucks. Now i need to get my tonneau cover professionally shortened and im all set, hopefully next year! Need to get the lights wired up too!


----------



## quicknova

Here's mine


----------



## mossman381

DieselSlug;1338632 said:


> This summer i installed a back rack and tool box. Got the tool box for free and rack for 100 bucks. Now i need to get my tonneau cover professionally shortened and im all set, hopefully next year! Need to get the lights wired up too!


Those nnbs rims look good on that obs


----------



## DieselSlug

mossman381;1338776 said:


> Those nnbs rims look good on that obs


Thanks! I got them from California, shipped to me with tires for 400 bucks. They are just my summer set to keep salt away from them. Just wish the rest of my truck looked as nice as the rims do. Stupid salt. Its about time to put the snows and stock steelies back on.


----------



## BFBoss

Any guys out there having trouble with traction? One of my trucks (03 chevy 2500 dmax) is horrible. Rain or snow. The tires are half decent tread. idk what it is


----------



## Stik208

Vee is for sale on ebay, it looks identical to mine. I think its a little heavy but to each his own.


----------



## SFD906

2000 Chevy 2500 454


----------



## mercer_me

SFD906;1350289 said:


> 2000 Chevy 2500 454


Great looking truck. How do you like the 454?


----------



## DieselSlug

SFD906;1350289 said:


> 2000 Chevy 2500 454


For sure one of the cleanest OBS's ive ever seen! Wish my 94' had the appearence of your truck!


----------



## DareDog




----------



## SFD906

DieselSlug;1350446 said:


> For sure one of the cleanest OBS's ive ever seen! Wish my 94' had the appearence of your truck!


Thanks guys! I love the 454, has plenty of power for what I tow and it plows great. Before I bought this truck I plowed with my 09 2500 6.0 and I would take this truck hands down over the newer one. Since that pic, I put a back rack on it, and I'm having a steel cowl hood being painted now as we speak. After that if I have the cash, I'm going to replace the 245 tires for 265 grabber at2's. I'll be sure to get some new pics up for you guys!


----------



## bleacher43

You can expect to lose about 8% in fuel mileage.Making the switch to 265's. I replaced the stock 245 on my 2010 HD 6.0 with BF Goodrich A/T KO's 265's


----------



## SFD906

bleacher43;1350636 said:


> You can expect to lose about 8% in fuel mileage.Making the switch to 265's. I replaced the stock 245 on my 2010 HD 6.0 with BF Goodrich A/T KO's 265's


I figured I would lose some MPG. It's alright tho. The 454 isn't that great on gas anyways, I guess I'll sacrifice the fuel mileage loss for the looks of the bigger tires.


----------



## mossman381

bleacher43;1350636 said:


> You can expect to lose about 8% in fuel mileage.Making the switch to 265's. I replaced the stock 245 on my 2010 HD 6.0 with BF Goodrich A/T KO's 265's


I think you are a little off with your calculation. There is no way you would lose 8% with that small of a change in tire size. If you are using the computer in the truck to calculate your fuel mileage, it is wrong. If you don't tell the computer that you changed the size of your tires it still thinks that you have 245's on. So if you put 265's on, the computer thinks you are driving less miles than you actually are and your mileage will be off.


----------



## juspayme

my new 11 truck


----------



## juspayme

sorry forgot the pic


----------



## mossman381

You don't see a lot of red trucks these days. Looks good.


----------



## bleacher43

*Mileage*

Is that something I can reset, or do I have to go to the dealer for that and do they charge alot for it.


----------



## bleacher43

Just saw the picture. Really nice truck, good luck


----------



## terrapro

bleacher43;1353052 said:


> Is that something I can reset, or do I have to go to the dealer for that and do they charge alot for it.


What?! That is insane, I know MI has some pretty strict laws about that. Why would you want to do that anyway?

You could have atleast posted a picture of the chevy you are asking about.


----------



## bleacher43

How insane is it to reset my miles per gallon indicator? Y ou have far to many laws in MI then.Or your just to busy to actually read the posts. Is it ok if I reset my trip odometer as well, or is that also illegal in MI


----------



## terrapro

bleacher43;1353088 said:


> How insane is it to reset my miles per gallon indicator? Y ou have far to many laws in MI then.Or your just to busy to actually read the posts. Is it ok if I reset my trip odometer as well, or is that also illegal in MI


Sorry must have read it wrong. I thought you meant reset your odometer not your mileage gauge.


----------



## mossman381

bleacher43;1353052 said:


> Is that something I can reset, or do I have to go to the dealer for that and do they charge alot for it.


The dealer can probably set your computer for the 265's that you are running. I have no idea on what they would charge. The more miles you put on your truck the more accurate the computer should be.


----------



## luciani634

*K1500 Pickup*

Here is mine and my dads Chevy Trucks.
K1500 1994 Pickup 287065
K1500 1998 Tahoe 98,000 miles

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1354557&postcount=94


----------



## Red_Rattler

New toy this year, 01 with an 8.1, allison, 8611 and a meyer rtg spreader. Been an awesome rig so far


----------



## bowtie_guy

luciani634;1354748 said:


> Here is mine and my dads Chevy Trucks.
> K1500 1994 Pickup 287065
> K1500 1998 Tahoe 98,000 miles


Very nice 2 door ho!!!


----------



## SFD906

Finally had to do some work


----------



## deere615

Nice and clean looking rig there ^^


----------



## SilverLT2

Here's mine


----------



## SFD906

deere615;1413982 said:


> Nice and clean looking rig there ^^


Thanks man, I appreciate it. I really like your rigs too! Hopefully mid week i will have my new cowl hood on it. The stick one is dinged up a bit. I'll post pics.


----------



## oldrusty

Heres my 93 Z71 tow rig. Running a stock tbi 350 with 3.73 gears. Truck was completely redone during the winter of 09-10. Still runs strong with 231,00 on the clock. Im currently thinking of upgrading the 89 jeep comanche i plow with with a newer fullsize truck. Looking to buy a 3500 srw chevy with a 454 and then swap out the powerplant electronics with the 93.........


----------



## dieseld

Red_Rattler;1413911 said:


> New toy this year, 01 with an 8.1, allison, 8611 and a meyer rtg spreader. Been an awesome rig so far


Nice truck. Wish there were more 8.1Ls to be had. Very tough to find a clean one. Best of luck with it.


----------



## sledrider2005

For starters this is not my truck. This is a red chevy dump truck for sale in duncannon pa at a used car lot . I post the pic because of how beat up the plow is .


----------



## Red_Rattler

dieseld;1414272 said:


> Nice truck. Wish there were more 8.1Ls to be had. Very tough to find a clean one. Best of luck with it.


Thanks, so far so good, def has the power for sure and with a load of salt this truck is a tank! It is alil on the thirsty side at times though :laughing:


----------



## Rusty Silence

Here's my 96 Chevy 3500 SRW, 5.7 Auto with an Meyer 8' poly and an E60. I really like plowing with this truck and plow. It's quiet, easy on gas and drives nice too. I also really like the Kumho A/T's but wish I had gone with 265's instead of 285's. The first tire pic was taken before I removed the running boards. I plan on getting the body work done this spring.


----------



## ihdriver7088

hmm i swore i put my truck on here lol oh well

my rig is a 1990 chevy silverado ls 3500 4x4 with a 454 and th400 trans and not completely stock and a 8'2" boss power-v xt


----------



## mercer_me

SFD906;1413953 said:


> Finally had to do some work


Your truck and plow look wicked sharp.


----------



## CSLC

Here is mine


----------



## 97S104x4

heres my 97 s10 does pretty damn good for a small truck


----------



## Burkartsplow

Here is a pic of the 03 in front and the 04 in the back.


----------



## mjlawncare

heres mine


----------



## forwhlr989

mjlawn whats with the black cloud in the back of the second pic?


----------



## mjlawncare

forwhlr989;1427458 said:


> mjlawn whats with the black cloud in the back of the second pic?


its the bottom of a light i was standing on a porch it looks funny how it appears


----------



## ATouchofGrass

Heres one of our trucks from this past storm.


----------



## deere615

Black on stainless looks sweet Nice setup


----------



## ATouchofGrass

Thanks man, the truck is actually grey  just a bad quality picture haha, still my favorite gm color that they stopped making


----------



## DrakeSabitch

*my 2500HD*

First picture is my truck right around when i bought it from the dealership at 30k miles. The 2nd and 3rd pictures are how she sits today, just hit 70k. Still a work in progress, but very happy with my Chevy. Last picture is from a few months ago.


----------



## Banksy

Nice clean truck, Drake.


----------



## quicknova

Updated pics of my '06 from last week..


----------



## chris5551

*2011 chevy 3500 diesel*

Here is a pic of my 2011 chevy 3500 crew cab short bed diesel with an 8' fisher plow. this truck handles the plow incredible.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

You coulda saved some cash if that rig is just for plowing, you could have got a 2500 for an 8 footer, but if your towing with the 3500 thats a different story.


----------



## Bsmithchevy

*my first/current truck*










I have only had the truck/plow since august and its the best money i have ever spent. I will always have a chevy truck.


----------



## dlstelma

summer (off season) edition:


----------



## dlstelma

mowed, washed, and prepared.


----------



## mossman381

What size are those rims and tires? They look good.


----------



## dlstelma

wheels are 18x9, +5 offset, tires are 265-65-18....thanks!


----------



## mossman381

dlstelma;1497443 said:


> wheels are 18x9, +5 offset, tires are 265-65-18....thanks!


I thought they were 18's. What brand are they? I don't think I have ever seen them.


----------



## dlstelma

Centerline (forged)...out of California. I haven't seen many offer them. I purchased directly from them.


----------



## randomb0b123

i can join this thread now 03 1500 4.8 awfulmatic. i like it alot but im selling it


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1497711 said:


> i can join this thread now 03 1500 4.8 awfulmatic. i like it alot but im selling it


You just bought it and now you are selling it?


----------



## randomb0b123

mossman381;1497837 said:


> You just bought it and now you are selling it?


ya i have no real use for it. i have a problem, im 22 and i think this is my 24th vehicle


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1497851 said:


> ya i have no real use for it. i have a problem, im 22 and i think this is my 24th vehicle


I used to do that too. Every 6 months I got a different truck. Looking back I lost a ton of money doing that. There is one truck I wish I never sold, my 81 stepside.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

chris5551;1428673 said:


> Here is a pic of my 2011 chevy 3500 crew cab short bed diesel with an 8' fisher plow. this truck handles the plow incredible.


Do you have any pics of your front valance after the plow was installed? trying to get an idea of how much i should cut mine


----------



## randomb0b123

mossman381;1497862 said:


> I used to do that too. Every 6 months I got a different truck. Looking back I lost a ton of money doing that. There is one truck I wish I never sold, my 81 stepside.


ive been having the opposite of that problem lately payup


----------



## 2005_Sierra

got the 07 set up today with a 8' HD with wings. 









Also didnt have to completely cut valence like fisher said, only trimmed the bottom enough to get the bumper to fit back on


----------



## randomb0b123

randomb0b123;1497711 said:


> i can join this thread now 03 1500 4.8 awfulmatic. i like it alot but im selling it


opinions on what this truck is worth? pretty nice condition 81500 miles the plows like new


----------



## mass1589

this is my chevy! bought here on the site....

its a 2000 K3500 chevy with 84k full power accs. and it has the 5.7l !!! i really love this truck.

for now im running a fisher 7.6 hd plow


----------



## Rusty Silence

Nice truck!


----------



## mac6404

I have a 1988 GMC Sierra 1500 with a/c automatic and 305 engine 5.0L. I need to buy a fisher speedcast plow old school type cranck shaft pulley extension. Can anybodyhelp me here? Thanks


----------



## gallihersnow

mass1589;1503301 said:


> this is my chevy! bought here on the site....
> 
> its a 2000 K3500 chevy with 84k full power accs. and it has the 5.7l !!! i really love this truck.
> 
> for now im running a fisher 7.6 hd plow


That's a good lookin' truck!


----------



## Grazzmazter

Alot of nice rigs in here! Ill have to get some of mine up here soon..


----------



## Mark13

Here's my 06 earning it's keep the other day.


----------



## mossman381

Mark you running no inner fender? That is going to make a mess in the engine bay.


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1567813 said:


> Mark you running no inner fender? That is going to make a mess in the engine bay.


I've got the inner fender...somewhere.

Trying to move my snowplow with my summer tires on got the best of it. I should probably consider ordering a new inner fender. Washing all the road grim and salt out of there should be just a bundle of fun.


----------



## mossman381

Mark13;1567815 said:


> I've got the inner fender...somewhere.
> 
> Trying to move my snowplow with my summer tires on got the best of it. I should probably consider ordering a new inner fender. Washing all the road grim and salt out of there should be just a bundle of fun.


You could probably get one almost free at a salvage yard.


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1567816 said:


> You could probably get one almost free at a salvage yard.


I may call around and see. I may even be able to fix my old one but iirc it's pretty rough. 
Their $19 on Rock Auto so I'll probably just go that route. Or see if my friend's body shop can get me one or has one laying around.


----------



## mossman381

Mark13;1567820 said:


> I may call around and see. I may even be able to fix my old one but iirc it's pretty rough.
> Their $19 on Rock Auto so I'll probably just go that route. Or see if my friend's body shop can get me one or has one laying around.


I know it is just plastic but oem always fits better than aftermarket.


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1567821 said:


> I know it is just plastic but oem always fits better than aftermarket.


Idk if the one I had was factory or aftermarket, it didn't fit overly well. Part of the reason the tire was able to get ahold of it and remove it from the truck.


----------



## mossman381

Mark13;1567822 said:


> Idk if the one I had was factory or aftermarket, it didn't fit overly well. Part of the reason the tire was able to get ahold of it and remove it from the truck.


If the clips where taken out many times they don't seem to hold very well. It is odd that you had trouble on the passenger side. My 285's have to problem clearing on the passenger side. I had to trim some of the drivers side even with the t-bars turned up.


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1567823 said:


> If the clips where taken out many times they don't seem to hold very well. It is odd that you had trouble on the passenger side. My 285's have to problem clearing on the passenger side. I had to trim some of the drivers side even with the t-bars turned up.


I was missing some of the push tabs and I was also trying to turn right when the tire got ahold of the inner fender. The dip from the road to the driveway is probably what really made it get ahold of the fender.


----------



## scott3430

It seems like those clips last about 1-2 fuel filter changes, if that! I will be buying a bunch of them to have in my shop. I usually junk out a couple when removing the inner fender.


----------



## GTLS

Here's mine. It's a 1999 CK2500 with almost 150k miles. Here's a few pics from this past storm, and also a Bobcat that got stuck on the side of the road that I pulled out with my truck. The best part was there was a 70+ year old man driving it!


----------



## GTLS

Pic #2 is a steep, uphill driveway where I got stuck. Very little turn around room up top and I found myself in a 180 when I went to back down. Almost hit that Jeep they leave out!


----------



## CashinH&P

I saw pic #2 on facebook haha getting stuck always sucks.


----------



## Mark13

scott3430;1568143 said:


> It seems like those clips last about 1-2 fuel filter changes, if that! I will be buying a bunch of them to have in my shop. I usually junk out a couple when removing the inner fender.


It's easier to just take the fuel filter and housing off, then you don't have to worry about changing them or dealing with the little push pins anymore. Significantly cheaper as well.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nice OBS! Looks like its quite the work horse for you!


----------



## Rusty Silence

This is the truck I'm currently fixing up with the hopes of making it my next plow truck. It's a 99 Silverado 2500 6.0 with the factory plow prep package. I have a unimount mvp for it and already have my little sound off mini on the roof  It has new exhaust manifold gaskets, plugs, wires, brake lines, 145 amp alternator, Interstate battery (I'll add another when the plow gets mounted), water pump and belts so far. I got it on craigslist for a really good price so I have room to put some money into it fixing it up.


----------



## norcoprop

97S104x4;1427040 said:


> heres my 97 s10 does pretty damn good for a small truck


I would like to try a small truck like that some time. I have a couple of driveways that have a round about that I can not put snow to the center of and it is a bear with a 2500 to get around them


----------



## bowtie_guy

Shot from today after getting home from pushing snow. Looks like there will be enough to go out again in the AM. Started snowing again around 5 or so pm.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

1994 Chevy 1500

1996 GMC 1500


----------



## gunner23

2002 silverado 1500 5.3 268000 miles running strong wesport with a western unimount


----------



## scott3430

Wow! Congrats on getting to 268,000 miles on your 5.3 - hope you hit 500,000!


----------



## dupupp

Here is my 05 crew cab 2500hd with an 8.6 western v with wings doing a little work!


----------



## dupupp

Another pic


----------



## SilverLT2

Gotta love red on red


----------



## scott3430

That's alot of red in those pics!..... Thumbs Up


----------



## DieselSlug

dupupp;1613486 said:


> Another pic


Wow, a very aesthetically pleasing combination!


----------



## Mark13

Couple photo's of mine from the last 2 snow storms. Just so happened to have a fresh pallet of calcium with me both times.
From last week.








From tuesday.


----------



## gunner23

scott3430;1613013 said:


> Wow! Congrats on getting to 268,000 miles on your 5.3 - hope you hit 500,000!


thanks i hope i can get it that high but not getting my hopes up to high


----------



## dupupp

DieselSlug;1616476 said:


> Wow, a very aesthetically pleasing combination!


Thanks! I like things to match and my equipment to look good!


----------



## PTTP08

What is the highest miles on a chev you have seen???? I seen 287k on a plow truck and the truck still looked like it was new. I have 165k on one of mine still running strong!!

My biz partner has all fords and he has had problems every season. I have all chevs and these have all ran great and no problems. Its an ongoing joke with us one side of the shop are chevys and on the other are fords HAHA. There are more tools on the ford side HAHAHA


----------



## gunner23

mine has 270,000 now but doesnt look new.


----------



## DieselSlug

PTTP08;1618756 said:


> What is the highest miles on a chev you have seen???? I seen 287k on a plow truck and the truck still looked like it was new. I have 165k on one of mine still running strong!!
> 
> My biz partner has all fords and he has had problems every season. I have all chevs and these have all ran great and no problems. Its an ongoing joke with us one side of the shop are chevys and on the other are fords HAHA. There are more tools on the ford side HAHAHA


Im at 252K, left the dealer lot in 1994 with a Fisher plow. im sure there are trucks with more though.


----------



## CAT 245ME

When I retired my 98 K2500 it was at 280,000 miles. Truck needed fuel lines and new seals in the rear end. The 350 engine still ran strong and had never been touched. The old truck was a work truck from the day it left the GM dealer.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

375k, non stock after 300k


----------



## scott3430

Thumbs Up
On your Chevy or GMC? What mods have you done to get so many miles out of it?


----------



## dieseld

178k on my 04 GMC D/A. First season plowing with it now.


----------



## johnhenry1933

450k on a '96 K2500. New built up transmission less than 1k ago, and a rebuilt 6.5 turbo 60k ago.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

My highest mileage truck is 15 years old with 94,630....I've put roughly 4k miles a year on the truck in the 10 years I've had it


----------



## Dunn4x4

My 92 chevy short box with a western v-plow


----------



## 86454k30

Thought I would revive this thread a little.
Here is my 89 K3500 with a 7.5' Fisher minute mount.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

My new plow truck I fixed up over the summer. Factory plow prep 6.0/4l80e/4.10 gears. 90k miles.


----------



## miketturbo

95 GMC 6.5 turbo diesel auto.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Here are my 3 amigo's and my Yukon that I pull the trailer with the John Deere's on





















View attachment 171466


----------



## Philbilly2

I've had 1 or two...


----------

